# [BUM] Butt Ugliest Machine PC Submissions.



## compuman145

If that ultra new PC is running windows and windows is ultra new shouldn't it be bluescreening at that point like all new microsoft OS's?


----------



## MrDeodorant

I'd like to propose that computers that are simply dirty or dusty be invalidated, or this thread is going to get disgusting.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

this is a cool idea. but i keep my pc's in tip top shape even old one's
so no ugly pc here


----------



## Puscifer

I love how you added that the computer must be in your house, not your computer. I'm sure we're gonna see alot of posts of "family members'" computers since nobody will admit their own is ugly as hell









Anyway I have no ugly computer pics to add because I have no camera but I just found a bunch of computers in a dumpster the other day and one is some gateway or dell or something but its in this fugly slimline case. If I had a camera it would go here for sure.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

</thread>


----------



## coupe

The black case with a fake fan is hilarious!


----------



## Radeon915

Haha







that thing is butt ugly indeed, but I doubt you have it in your house somewhere


----------



## Kronom

I never liked the Acer Predator design...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
I'd like to propose that computers that are simply dirty or dusty be invalidated, or this thread is going to get disgusting.

Awe come on D. We gotta have a picture of those old dusty PC with the dead rat laying on the PCI slot.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


I love how you added that the computer must be in your house, not your computer. I'm sure we're gonna see alot of posts of "family members'" computers since nobody will admit their own is ugly as hell









Anyway I have no ugly computer pics to add because I have no camera but I just found a bunch of computers in a dumpster the other day and one is some gateway or dell or something but its in this fugly slimline case. If I had a camera it would go here for sure.


That was exactly my thought at the time P.


----------



## Enigma8750

We have to submitt the Idea/ so lets vote. I will put up a poll on this thread and see what everyone thinks. I can't get my poll to work anymore. Maybe they took away my toys for being such a bad boy lately.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Awe come on D. We gotta have a picture of those old dusty PC with the dead rat laying on the PCI slot.


Yeah, but it's just too easy to get a nasty PC by letting it accumulate dust and dirt. A truly ugly PC has to exist because someone _made_ it that way.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Yeah, but it's just too easy to get a nasty PC by letting it accumulate dust and dirt. A truly ugly PC has to exist because someone _made_ it that way.


I can't argue with that.. LOL

Thumbs up.







. if you like the Idea. Face Palm







if you dont like the Idea
If you just think its a stupid Idea then give it a


----------



## The Rider

Dead rat in PC


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Rider*


Dead rat in PC


thats just f....sorry messed up


----------



## downlinx

ok ugly case someone made, 
i saw this on another forum, how can you make antec 900 uglier like this


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *downlinx* 
ok ugly case someone made,
i saw this on another forum, how can you make antec 900 uglier like this

















We have our first contestant. Sorry the Rat is just too damned Gross.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Rider* 
Dead rat in PC

I click ^^ THIS ^^,
And see this


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey admins.. Look at the responce. I think we should add the Butt Ugly PC contest to our monthly line up.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
We have our first contestant. Sorry the Rat is just too damned Gross.









Told you.

This is shaping into an epic thread.


----------



## Enigma8750

Come on... Heres a guy that such a ugly box he made a Mail box out of it..










You see ugly can be in the eye of the beholder. Here is a prime example of that.


----------



## MrDeodorant

I sort of like that second one, to be honest.


----------



## Enigma8750

I do too.. REJECT REJECT IT.


----------



## The Rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
I click ^^ THIS ^^,
And see this









Please accept my most humble apology.


----------



## GekzOverlord

i wish u told me this before... i could of sooo enterd mine in... hmmm... i wonder if i can find a pic of it :S


----------



## DaMirrorLink

This is so ugly its epic


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 









This is so ugly its epic

Why is that hosted on maclife.com? Regardless, I love it.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 









This is so ugly its epic

i thought that was a gif image... cos im sure i just seen it move lolz


----------



## Enigma8750

If this is a home computer of yours then this one is number 2 on the list. That is UGLY with WIN written all over it.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Nah I just found it on google lol, I just literally searched Ugly PC XD If that was in my house I'd have to have an exorcist come and get it out


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'll give it a shot. I hope everyone can have some humor and agree on the lul-factor of this one:


----------



## The Rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
I'll give it a shot. I hope everyone can have some humor and agree on the lul-factor of this one:










Seriously? I love that...* goes dreamy & doe eyed over Jonathan Ive *


----------



## ovyeminem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
I'll give it a shot. I hope everyone can have some humor and agree on the lul-factor of this one:










I actually like this one.


----------



## downlinx

i have to change my pants on this case, i would love to get my hands on one of these


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
I'll give it a shot. I hope everyone can have some humor and agree on the lul-factor of this one:


----------



## l4n b0y

See what I did there.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
I'll give it a shot. I hope everyone can have some humor and agree on the lul-factor of this one:










This is a pretty Lian Li beauty made for Mac and is a total fail.


----------



## HouseJhereg

Made for my grandson hes a real fan (Me I love hockey)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HouseJhereg* 
Made for my grandson hes a real fan (Me I love hockey)

We may have a Winner here.. I love this.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Its kind of Ugly, but then again the attention to Detail is just crazy. If your having trouble fguring out just what it is, just out the link. Its a Doom 3 Case mod.










http://pcgamingcenter.ugo.com/?cur=doom-3


----------



## Enigma8750

I started to use this dude in one of my posts but I thought it was just wrong to make fun of Bill Gates in his Teen Age Years.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
Its kind of Ugly, but then again the attention to Detail is just crazy. If your having trouble fguring out just what it is, just out the link. Its a Doom 3 Case mod.










http://pcgamingcenter.ugo.com/?cur=doom-3

Yea I saw that one too but it's like my dog.. So ugly its cute.


----------



## Enigma8750

da tick 07. Can I nominate your white and purple HAF


----------



## lithgroth007

Hmm, lets see...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


Hmm, lets see...




























Okay and I am messing with you da tick 07. I dont think its UGLY.. But it is unique.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:













I should not have laughed as hard as I did.


----------



## umeris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


Hmm, lets see...











They have buck teeth lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


Hmm, lets see...











I spit Dr. Pepper on my Keyboard. Damn it....


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Its kind of Ugly, but then again the attention to Detail is just crazy. If your having trouble fguring out just what it is, just out the link. Its a Doom 3 Case mod.










http://pcgamingcenter.ugo.com/?cur=doom-3


That is epic. More art than case.


----------



## lithgroth007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I spit Dr. Pepper on my Keyboard. Damn it....























Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Enigma8750

Come on. We are looking for Butt Ugly Computers.. Some one on this forum has a butt Ugly case right..


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Polyurethan Foam Case


----------



## GekzOverlord

Fine!!! ill print a picture of my face and slap it ontop of this laptop... that should work right ?


----------



## Enigma8750

Not if you face looks like your Avatar. You will be disqualified.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 









Polyurethan Foam Case

This one is a definite win dude.. Thanks for the submission.


----------



## ChrisB17

Eww


----------



## CattleRustler

wait, isnt that bill gates now?


----------



## A-Dub

This is the case my gf picked when I built her system:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811226025









ASUS M4A78T-E
AMD x3 710
ATI 4650
PCP&C Silencer 370
2x2Gb GSkill DDR3


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Here's the ugliest I have ever had personally.










Joke: Dell.


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Here's the ugliest I have ever had personally.










Joke: Dell.









omg its hideous! lol


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Here's the ugliest I have ever had personally.










Joke: Dell.

I see what you did there









For anyone who doesn't get it, he just rickrolled you.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaRTaco* 







omg its hideous! lol

What's Ironic is that they keyboard and computer are Dell but the monitor, which is something Dell makes decently, isn't. har har


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
What's Ironic is that they keyboard and computer are Dell but the monitor, which is something Dell makes decently, isn't. har har

hahaha i know right?


----------



## FtW 420

Not running at the moment, I used this in december (sat in the garage for about 6 months before that). Even made this the world's fastest p3 500 running wprime 32m on hwbot. http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_15sec_140ms
I cleaned it all out before benching it, should've got a pic with the extensive amount of cobwebs in it, inside the case was literally just a huge dustball. Just lacking the dead rat.
But still old, plain & very ugly.


----------



## PathogenX

Any case made by Thermaltake or Raidmax


----------



## Matrixvibe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Not running at the moment, I used this in december (sat in the garage for about 6 months before that). Even made this the world's fastest p3 500 running wprime 32m on hwbot. http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_15sec_140ms
I cleaned it all out before benching it, should've got a pic with the extensive amount of cobwebs in it, inside the case was literally just a huge dustball. Just lacking the dead rat.
But still old, plain & very ugly.


















I used to have the exact same case for my pentium 2 system lol


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 









Polyurethan Foam Case

...


----------



## eseb1

/thread


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 








/thread

I could have sworn this thread was called the "Ugliest PC Contest" That is no PC and NOT ugly.


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
I could have sworn this thread was called the "Ugliest PC Contest" That is no PC and NOT ugly.

Do you know what PC stands for?









And yes it is ugly.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup* 
stuff

Just because it's a picture, doesn't mean it can contain language against the TOS.


----------



## Raul-7

I win!

[/thread]

Not like mine is any better


----------



## bobdragster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Do you know what PC stands for?









And yes it is ugly.

Personal Computer.

Mac's are not personal at all. They're all the same. The whole "i" thing is a trick to make you think it's unique to you.


----------



## Enigma8750

I like this one for a choice.


----------



## Shane1244

Pretty much all CoolerMaster cases...


----------



## Kye7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobdragster* 
Personal Computer.

Mac's are not personal at all. They're all the same. The whole "i" thing is a trick to make you think it's unique to you.

well put


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Not running at the moment, I used this in december (sat in the garage for about 6 months before that). Even made this the world's fastest p3 500 running wprime 32m on hwbot. http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_15sec_140ms
I cleaned it all out before benching it, should've got a pic with the extensive amount of cobwebs in it, inside the case was literally just a huge dustball. Just lacking the dead rat.
But still old, plain & very ugly.



















This is a definite contender. I love the Ugliness that is just dripping off of it.


----------



## ZHoob2004

this is one I'm in the process of modding (was too ugly to leave the way it was)



















forgive the bad camera. it has been replaced.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
Just because it's a picture, doesn't mean it can contain language against the TOS.

Oops sorry about that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Do you know what PC stands for?









And yes it is ugly.

Personal Computer. It was used first in my ears in eyes by Steve Jobs when he was pushing the 1st Gen Mac.


----------



## Enigma8750

I think that this one would be contender..


----------



## ryanmh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Pretty much all CoolerMaster cases...

Some of them aren't that bad. Look at a Raidmax or Thermaltake.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I think that this one would be contender..










I dont know if its just me, but the skeleton is awesome. Beauty in hardware.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 









</thread>

thats actually pretty cool....










and the skeleton is pretty sweet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 









Polyurethan Foam Case


Holy hell, the blob ate the damn pc


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Pretty much all CoolerMaster cases...

Sez the man with the half-HAF, half-690 case...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Sez the man with the half-HAF, half-690 case...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
















Shane1244 has a Lancool K-62.










Looks like a cross between a HAF and a CM-690 to me...


----------



## mrfajita

A case doesn't even need to be old or beige to be ugly. It just has to be an Antec six/nine/twelve hundred.


----------



## Enigma8750

I Built this one as my 3rd Mod. I was doing an Auburn University Football Case for a Guy and He loves it to this day.. but to me.. Butt UGLY


----------



## philhalo66

ewww


----------



## mr-Charles

i still think this fall's into this BUPC catagory . . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## RotaryKnight

^I would call that imaginative or resourceful


----------



## Acroma

It's not mine but still ugly.


----------



## Enigma8750

I really do think that ugly gets a really bad rap. Everybody sees ugly all the time and it should be celebrated.

That is why we should celebrate it.

Like this.


----------



## srsparky32

[/thread]

a review from that case page

Pros: It has flames. It also has a lion. That's definitely not all there is to this case, however! It has a side-window and LED fan!
Cons: Only one lion. Flames only on the front.
Other Thoughts: Apparently also comes with other skins that are not as cool as the flaming lion. Maybe they'll offer wolf skins? If they do, they need more wolves, because unlike lions, wolves are pack hunters. Three would get this point across nicely. And, awesome as it is, the flames are a bit of a non sequitur. So, on the hypothetical wolf version, a moon would be more appropriate.


----------



## IrDewey

My first computer. Case is broken in numerous places from how many times I cracked it open when I was younger. Dust has run a muck. It's since been converted into a file server. "My Left Hand" in my systems.

Attachment 145704


----------



## Erick Silver

Heres one I have sitting my house. NO PCI slot. Check the pic with the CPU cooler. That was what was UNDER the fan. Broken DVD door(?)(I dunno if it has a DVD drive or not). Oh and its got 2 sticks of PC100 128MB RAM. This is something that I may get around to working on. OH YEAH. Don't forget to notice the eMachine logo on the front!


----------



## liberalelephant

This is a pretty ugly yet cool case.










It hides the awesomeness very well


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I really do think that ugly gets a really bad rap. Everybody sees ugly all the time and it should be celebrated.

That is why we should celebrate it.

Like this.










Necessity is the Mother of Invention. It may not be pretty. But you have no airflow issues. It relativley portable. And its "Green"! Nothing like recycling watse to reduce your carbon footprint.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
ewww









lol @ me... I must be the only person that thinks that case is cool.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I really do think that ugly gets a really bad rap. Everybody sees ugly all the time and it should be celebrated.

That is why we should celebrate it.

Like this.










^ Pure genius. The creator deserves an award of some type!


----------



## MrDeodorant

How about "Best awful case"?


----------



## Enigma8750

How 'bout this!!!!

HUmmmmm Best Awful Case. The BAC award.. I like it.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









How 'bout this!!!!

Oh, man. I used to be in love with Alienware back in the day. Their cases are still pretty cool looking to me. My friend's stepdad has a 3 year old Area 51 and I want to crack it open so bad.


----------



## Livinstrong

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
This is a pretty ugly yet cool case.










It hides the awesomeness very well









That is insanely awesome!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
This is a pretty ugly yet cool case.










It hides the awesomeness very well









This is the perfect college computer. No one would ever steal that computer and it is full of some really nice stuff.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
This is the perfect college computer. No one would ever steal that computer and it is full of some really nice stuff.

"Wolf in Sheep's clothing"


----------



## NFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
ewww









I LOVE that case!!! Just wish I had it


----------



## Pringlecks

My Case...


----------



## killerhz




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pringlecks* 
My Case...











I turned that into this..


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFL* 
I LOVE that case!!! Just wish I had it











Yaaaay! Imma not the only one!


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerhz* 










....this would tend to falll into the catagory of : " WAY too much EMI er EMF" ahh, ... WhatEver it's call'd . . . . = NOT Enough Protection . . .







. . .









. . .







. . .







. . .







. . .







. . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Pringlecks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I turned that into this..










Most impressive! I've done some modding to mine, as the picture I've uploaded isn't actually MY case. But it definitely needs a black paint job.


----------



## AaronGR

I like this the idea of this tread alot, i just hate the fact that most cases posted are not Overclock.net owned, it just a bunch of random google searches.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I turned that into this..




















+


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









Yaaaay! Imma not the only one!

I like that too! What case is that?


----------



## o0jayp0o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
This is a pretty ugly yet cool case.










It hides the awesomeness very well









that is very cool. nojoke

"you game on that thing??"

you: "of course i ownts it. this is my baby" *starts up mw2* lol!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

No, Just no.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rains* 
I like that too! What case is that?

Level 10

Price =







/







/


----------



## Rains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Level 10

Price =







/







/


















That case is worth more than my CAR!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*









That case is worth more than my CAR!


As radical as the case may be (imho), the pricing is saddening







.... bordering on insulting







.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*











No, Just no.


hows the cooling


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*












rofl


----------



## BlueLights

This one comes overclocked to 8 GHZZ!!!!


----------



## thx1138

Here's some of the ones Ive had over the years. I don't know if they are "hideous" but my current pc puts them to shame.



















this one takes the cake...




























I've had some that were even uglier. I only have these pics because they were the pics I took for the craigslist ads. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Step away from the Reset Button!!!*

*DO NOT CONTROL ALT DELETE!!! PLEASE!!!*


----------



## custommadename

Based on the first post, you absolutely have to own the case for it to be nominated. I've found over the past 13 pages only 7 ugly cases that people really own. That's barely half a computer per page, and yet there have been several nominations on each page. I got here thinking of putting my own case into the mix, but I feel it will get buried under all sorts of entries that shouldn't be here. Let's keep this thread open exclusively to those who follow the rules so that we'll have more true nominations per page than 0.54.

Here are the current cases that I've found not to be breaking the rules as far as I could tell while briefly scrolling. They're not in chronological order since my tabs were mixed up and I didn't feel like reorganizing them based on date, post number, or anything of the sort.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8736188

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8737017

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8737034

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8738042

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8734250

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8736627

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8736856


----------



## Enigma8750

What is this... The BEEmer Build.


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*









That case is worth more than my CAR!


Correction. It costs more then your car. Its not worth the floor you put it on though.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*




















W T F who did this


----------



## Riou

These are all very ugly imho.


----------



## custommadename

But none of them are yours.

Contest rules...


----------



## Flexibel_kampfe

I personally Love this case....










If they sold it as just a case, rather than a kit, I would buy it.....

Im just stumped on where the fans are...


----------



## custommadename

My guess on the case cooling is that the drives cool off by heat going to the large metal case, and they're also not part of the case where hot air may sit sometimes. There are probably at least two fans inside the motherboard area as well.


----------



## fssbzz




----------



## KarmaKiller

I'd like to nominate my girlfriend PC. She picked out the case, and wanted purple lights, but we couldn't find any. So she went with green instead.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 









These are all very ugly imho.

You should be shot for saying that. It's not ugly. It's just unique.

In my opinion we should change the Competition name to "The Most Ghetto PC Of The Month" because I saw a LOT that I would want to have.







The milk crate machine was just ****ing awesome! XD

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2008...ca-case-mod/12

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2006...by_wolverine/9


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004* 
this is one I'm in the process of modding (was too ugly to leave the way it was)



















forgive the bad camera. it has been replaced.

By "mod" you do mean stuff with explosives and detonate, right?


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I think that this one would be contender..










Hey... I happen to have the mini version of this and I happen to like it.
But I did repaint it, the gray was boring.


----------



## custommadename

That case has a removable motherboard tray complete with expansion slots and the I/O bracket. I've used a couple of those in some other builds.


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
i still think this fall's into this BUPC catagory . . . .

mr-Charles .









.

At least it is cheap and has good ventilation.


----------



## Dragonii

Guess I should take my camera to the office with me Monday. I know we have some hideous machines around there.

As for personal ownership, I think I finally got rid of all of the ugly computers around my house.


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pringlecks*


My Case...











Ha, I used that case for 2 years back when I was in high school.


----------



## CyberShadow

I personally really like the style and looks of this case hands down but the price is INSANE!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Vote for your FAVORITE BUM HERE!!!*


----------



## RADEON

This looks like a good contest for my sig rig. As you can see, the power button is actually two wires hanging out that have to be touched together. 
It also meets the minimum requirements for naturally accumulated dust, zip ties, and has a uber-cool ZIP drive that still works.


----------



## A-Dub

OK, posting some pics this time to comply with contest rules. This is the rig I built for my gf. Specs actually aren't too bad:
AMD x3 710 running @225x13
2x2Gb GSkill DDR3
ASUS M4A78T-E
ATI 4650
PCP&C Silencer 370

This rig sits just across the room from mine so I have to look at it several times a day.
Note the smudges on the front, we have 2 cats and 2 dogs so pretty much everything gets snout prints on it. I clean mine off, it doesn't bother her as much.









Mismatched black/silver DVD drive adds to the uglyness. When I was setting up the system the DVD drive was giving my problems, I had a couple different ones installed, the one in the bottom ended up working so I just left it there. I'm used to them being in the top, looks kinda ghetto in the bottom. Note the dust/animal hair in the filter there.









You're looking at 5 mins of amazing wire management here. The cpu cooler also only had the option of pointing up, but hey, its way better than the stock cooler and was $20 with free shipping. Note the vid card cooler. The fan went out so I strapped a case fan to the card. + ghetto points there as well. The silver trim pieces around the window are also starting to fall off as you can see on the top one.


----------



## whitingnick

This is a great idea, I vote yes! But we should keep it clean imop. No nasty, inappropriate stuff.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay you guys are march candidates if the Thread gets approved. This is just for fun for now. What if?


----------



## Formula7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
A case doesn't even need to be old or beige to be ugly. It just has to be an Antec six/nine/twelve hundred.

Hey... I resent that...









Anyhow. I have a ton of old off-whites around the house. I just don't have a good camera. I'm the only person in the family who hasn't moved to the laptop world. All the old desktops are in the garage, waiting to meet their maker.

Will post some good pics once I get a new camera.


----------



## vtech1

oh please, EVERYONE knows that i have the BEST ugliest PC on this forum
P.S. sorry for the lousy pics as my Nikon has dead battery


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON* 
This looks like a good contest for my sig rig. As you can see, the power button is actually two wires hanging out that have to be touched together.









Man, your power button/wires are totally awesome.

@vtech1
its too hard to figure anything out from your photos








looks like you've used the eraser tool in ms paint


----------



## vtech1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil* 
Man, your power button/wires are totally awesome.

@vtech1
its too hard to figure anything out from your photos








looks like you've used the eraser tool in ms paint









like i said i gotta charge the nikon so it will be a while and i dont want to show what was erased because i erased it


----------



## thx1138

I nominate readeon's case. And maybe a-dubs because I don't like the color and I hate front bezels that block the drive bays.(worst design idea ever imho) With all these pretty looking cases you guys are pulling from the internet I shouldn't be surprised since we're used to seeing some of the best pc builds even our standards for ugly pc's have gone up lol. I think what the op meant by ugly pc is(this is an example you or someone you know has to own it)


----------



## CattleRustler

I threw up in the back of my mouth a little


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I threw up in the back of my mouth a little



















































:lach en:


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
I nominate readeon's case. And maybe a-dubs because I don't like the color and I hate front bezels that block the drive bays.(worst design idea ever imho) With all these pretty looking cases you guys are pulling from the internet I shouldn't be surprised since we're used to seeing some of the best pc builds even our standards for ugly pc's have gone up lol. I think what the op meant by ugly pc is(this is an example you or someone you know has to own it)









That is just Butt Ugly...

Don't forget to Vote for your Favorite BUTT UGLY MACHINE. Vote NOW!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I want to see this guy's Rig..










Thats not a Brunt.... Dis is a BRUNT!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Lian Li is even working on their Second BUM

This is the First One...









This is the new PROTOTYPE BUM.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You see ugly can be in the eye of the beholder. Here is a prime example of that.










Oh my...these types of projects always perplex me. Who, in their right mind would want to build some granny looking case?


----------



## Enigma8750

*I know right.. It looks like it needs to be hanging from a chain in grandma's Dining room.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil*


Man, your power button/wires are totally awesome.

@vtech1
its too hard to figure anything out from your photos








looks like you've used the eraser tool in ms paint










I just did see that.. That is hot wiring the rig.










What surprises me is this Rig obviously can GAME.


----------



## Aick

lol at most cases here...to bad they aren't ones you own


----------



## bobdragster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aick* 
lol at most cases here...to bad they aren't ones you own









LOLOL
Great point. Almost none of these are cases people actually own, let alone ones that are in their houses.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


I nominate readeon's case. And maybe a-dubs because I don't like the color and I hate front bezels that block the drive bays.(worst design idea ever imho) With all these pretty looking cases you guys are pulling from the internet I shouldn't be surprised since we're used to seeing some of the best pc builds even our standards for ugly pc's have gone up lol. I think what the op meant by ugly pc is(this is an example you or someone you know has to own it) 










Good golly miss molly


----------



## Flexibel_kampfe

looks like something took a #$%@ inside that case.... good god... Do us a favor, use this recipe...pour a little gas over it, add flame, allow to simmer for 20minutes, then serve..to garbage man....


----------



## TFB

I actually kind of like that stained glass case. It's not something I would want for myself but it took a lot of skill to make that. You gotta give some credit for that.


----------



## WooT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexus6* 
Good golly miss molly























OMG is right. Somebody skipping on their cleaning!


----------



## purpleannex

This has got to be one the ugliest cases i've ever seen...


----------



## /Fail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere* 
http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2008...ca-case-mod/12












The case mod gods will smite you for saying one of Bod's cases are ugly.


----------



## Enigma8750

ohh man.. That is the Ugliest CM stacker that I have ever seen. And he spent a lot of money for it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 









This has got to be one the ugliest cases i've ever seen...

Ohh.. that's so Cold dude..LOL





































I have just Been Tea Bagged. Anyone have a towel. I got sweat on my forehead.

Come on Guys.. Only Ugly Rigs go in this Thread..


----------



## RADEON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I just did see that.. That is hot wiring the rig.

What surprises me is this Rig obviously can GAME.



It moves along pretty well considering. It needs a better motherboard to take the CPU to 3+ GHz, which I know it can do. 2.4 is all it's going to go thanks to the 266MHz brick wall on this board's FSB.

To make the story complete, I picked this case up from the curb on trash day. The buttons were missing, so I pulled some switches out of my spare parts bin and just strung them through the empty power button hole. The reset still has the switch attached, but the power switch has long since broken off.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love it. The ******* just screams from that case.. LOL Please no offence. I'm from Alabama. The home of all ********.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Lian Li is even working on their Second BUM

This is the First One...









This is the new PROTOTYPE BUM.*


----------



## custommadename

I like that blue case. But the piece of metal sticking out at the top is a hazard to all orifices.


----------



## Enigma8750

That is to keep people from sitting on your $498.00 Case.

BTW/.. Here is the Inspiration of the PC 888










They could have at least made that an antenna for Wi Fi.


----------



## custommadename

Then it's high time to get one and make that a Wi-Fi antenna! Who's first?


----------



## Enigma8750

Hi, I'm Rodney Renolds its time for










another... Butt Ass Ugly review .


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I'll give it a shot. I hope everyone can have some humor and agree on the lul-factor of this one:











ya I don't mind that one the least bit considering my lian li pcv1000 is sorta modeled after it.


----------



## bob808

How about this case? It was in my house for a while. I ended up getting a new case and hdd for it and using the rest for a present for a friend.

Look at the duck tape residue and the awsome side window... pure win








Yes those are color changing bubble light tubes on the front lol


----------



## defoLinY

what's wrong with 3DGAMEMAN


----------



## Enigma8750

Nothing I love Rodney R. He is my home boy. I make him do my Tech support for free.

*Now this is Butt Ugly....



















You're probably looking at the next BUM for March.*


----------



## Enigma8750

YouTube- "Weird Al" Yankovic - It's All About The Pentiums


----------



## NFL

bump...want more ugly


----------



## Enigma8750

me too.. but they won't do it Colonel. They are afraid of the Beauti of the Ugly.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


YouTube- "Weird Al" Yankovic - It's All About The Pentiums


LOL PUT WAX ON TEH MODEM TO MAKE IT GO FASTER!!!
heres my pic:
the ugliest case on newegg:








THIS ISNT MINE but heres best one ever:

















i would buy this if i had 800 bucks or if i had nothing to do with my money:








LEVEL 10 FTW
I'll show you my cable trap case once i get the time to properly reconnect the SD card reader to USB headers...


----------



## A_Blind_Man

I'll see if i can put some pics up next week when i get on spring break

and to the case above


----------



## Enigma8750

The sooner the better Blind man.


----------



## Enigma8750

This one really Creeps me out..and excites me in the same time. Weird...?










I have to say that I will be adding the Level 10 TermalTake Case since everyone seems to either like it or hate it..


----------



## MrDeodorant

Yes. Weird. There is no way for that to not be weird.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kronom*


I never liked the Acer Predator design...











But imagine that in French NATO color with a white flag.

:


----------



## Joey:)

I want to nominate my little... Thing.. I used this when my old pc broke down 3 years ago.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


I want to nominate my little... Thing.. I used this when my old pc broke down 3 years ago.



















Love it.. Thank you.. This will be a submission for March.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


But imagine that in French NATO color with a white flag.

:


I hate to say it.. but I kinda like that Case.. That has mod me all over it.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
I nominate readeon's case. And maybe a-dubs because I don't like the color and I hate front bezels that block the drive bays.(worst design idea ever imho) With all these pretty looking cases you guys are pulling from the internet I shouldn't be surprised since we're used to seeing some of the best pc builds even our standards for ugly pc's have gone up lol. I think what the op meant by ugly pc is(this is an example you or someone you know has to own it)









To be entirely honest... I think I'm going to turn Emo because of that picture... XD


----------



## carayan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey* 
I want to nominate my little... Thing.. I used this when my old pc broke down 3 years ago.


















That is genius.


----------



## Enigma8750

That is wonderfully Grotesque.. Thank you for the great sumission.. It looks lke dust and humitity on that one or a infestation of Cigarette beatles.. Either way ... that one is truly sick. And thank you for bringing us all back to the UGLY Reality.










The Trash Compac tore......


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carayan* 
That is genius.

I agree.. But he wants to submit it..


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That is wonderfully Grotesque.. Thank you for the great sumission.. It looks lke dust and humitity on that one or a infestation of Cigarette beatles.. Either way ... that one is truly sick. And thank you for bringing us all back to the UGLY Reality.










The Trash Compac tore......

Wood workshop? That could be where the particulate matter orginates


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
ohh man.. That is the Ugliest CM stacker that I have ever seen. And he spent a lot of money for it.










Love that runway thing.


----------



## cr1

Not mine


----------



## Stellarex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is wonderfully Grotesque.. Thank you for the great sumission.. It looks lke dust and humitity on that one or a infestation of Cigarette beatles.. Either way ... that one is truly sick. And thank you for bringing us all back to the UGLY Reality.










The Trash Compac tore......


That is just a picture of what cancer looks like in a PC. I've seen alot of these too.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
Not mine










u found my old comp









lol jk
iv seen that some were b4


----------



## pcnuttie

Can't imagine what dust build up looks like with so many fans like that. I don't even see filters in these!


----------



## Enigma8750

Dust doesn't have a chance with those fans.. come on. That is a dust compactor.. Wonder what the Noise level on that comp is.. Probably sounds like a Hive of Bees.


----------



## ThirdLap




----------



## kurosu

All those cases are hecka sweet! What with all the hate on the neon orage bulldozer case? That case is da bomb!


----------



## BodyShield

Where's my camera so I can take a picture of that old pile of crap in my garage. Among it an Apple IIe. Funny how when I think crappy looking computers, I think Apple. Can't be a coincidence it's in my old crap-in-the-garage pile.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Dust doesn't have a chance with those fans.. come on. That is a dust compactor.. Wonder what the Noise level on that comp is.. Probably sounds like a Hive of Bees.











I like it... I wouldn't be able to stand to be in the same room as it if it was on.... Someone must have been really board when putting that together..


----------



## rfjunkie

Here are a few more that I found...


----------



## custommadename

ORIGINAL POST

*Just live in the same house with the PC and get at least two pictures of the Submission.

Must be a part of your Household No exceptions. Well maybe a work PC. but that would need special permission.

It Can be your Sisters Butt Ugly PC, OR Grandma's or Grandpa's Moldy old PC. Pink and beige especially.

You Would just have to own the machine..*


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


ORIGINAL POST

*Just live in the same house with the PC and get at least two pictures of the Submission.

Must be a part of your Household No exceptions. Well maybe a work PC. but that would need special permission.

It Can be your Sisters Butt Ugly PC, OR Grandma's or Grandpa's Moldy old PC. Pink and beige especially.

You Would just have to own the machine..*


If you look through this entire thread its full of submissions that stray from the OP.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


If you look through this entire thread its full of submissions that stray from the OP.


yea.. I know.. but it is still fun.. That is why I ask for 2 pictures of the nominations so I know it is living in that house.


----------



## custommadename

I'm simply trying to slow down this thread. There's no reason that a BUM thread on OCN should shoot up to 22 pages in two weeks. It makes it hard to read, and it's pretty tough to find the true competitors in all the mindless posting about other people's cases.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
I'm simply trying to slow down this thread. There's no reason that a BUM thread on OCN should shoot up to 22 pages in two weeks. It makes it hard to read, and it's pretty tough to find the true competitors in all the mindless posting about other people's cases.

You have a very good point. I never saw it that way ... Guys lets limit the pictures to your Own BUTT UGLY Machines.. And may the Ugliest Bum WiN.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Okay.. Its time again for the 
BUM for APRIL.. Who will 
Be our Next BUM?? It could 
Be You! So Nominate your 
Favorite BUM that YOU own!
Must be in your home or office
and Two Pictures are required..
Come on lets have fun!
Need new Submissions.
If you have already submitted 
one resubmit again for this one 
so I can Keep Up.
Love ya All... Enigma
Nomination are being taken until Suday April 11th. 2010









*


----------



## Enigma8750

OUR Very First BUM http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8736188

Submissions.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8857826

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8752662

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8740162

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8739591

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8739605

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8737056


----------



## Enigma8750

Submit Your BUTT UGLY MACHINES before Sunday...


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Here are a few more that I found...


that microwave one is pure awesome


----------



## Enigma8750

*Yea.. but I don't think he owns that but Please.. If you own a Butt Ugly Machine you could be recognised as our next Unofficial BUM.*


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


Hmm, lets see...











these pc's were specially designed for the mighty morphin power rangers


----------



## house

Some of these aren't too bad, they look like normal computers. Other on the other hand or hideous and should be shot...

I love the cases from like 15 years ago that could take bombs and still work fine. You know the ones I'm talking about. They weight like 30 pounds so its hard to forget them.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *house*


Some of these aren't too bad, they look like normal computers. Other on the other hand or hideous and should be shot...

I love the cases from like 15 years ago that could take bombs and still work fine. You know the ones I'm talking about. They weight like 30 pounds so its hard to forget them.


Yea those old antec cases could save you from a 50 Cal.


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Would butt ugly include having a nice casing, then the inside just about spoils everything by being old and uncool?


----------



## Enigma8750

Sure.. you can add that.. Anything hideous is open for the Competition.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

one of my favs


----------



## Enigma8750

Is that yours... If it is take another shot or two of it and enter it in the contest. But it is a great BUM.


----------



## mrfajita

This is my submission. Ugly enough for you?
























Pentium at 233MHz, 96mb of SIMM's and...Windows XP. It runs about as bad as it looks.
This thing was my rig back in 7th grade. When I played music on it, there was a ten second lag from when I hit pause to when the music actually paused.


----------



## Enigma8750

Owe that is Hideous. I love it... Its a great addition for the May BUM.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Don't forget to Vote for your Favorite BUM for APRIL..*
***********************************BUM FOR MAY********************************


----------



## mrfajita

Just did


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Any case made by Thermaltake or Raidmax


Looks like mine follows your definition of ugly. (It actually is ugly. friend likes it for some reason)


----------



## rfjunkie

Enigma, I'm going to have to go out of my way to build an ugly machine now just to post it on here.... I will have to see what i have laying around for spare parts.

Does it have to work to qualify for a butt ugly machine?
(Might give me a reason to try building an AMD machine...) <--.- That ought to stir the pot a little... lol ;-)


----------



## overcooked

Oh this is great I have a couple of oldies like the 1000mhz p3 in my daughters room that i built ..but the case is too nice .. The Biostar board is ugly though... Also I may enter the P915-a2 ECS build that is in the very old and large atx ( locker room ) metal case .. There is just so many to choose from ... I will whip something up this weekend


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Enigma, I'm going to have to go out of my way to build an ugly machine now just to post it on here.... I will have to see what i have laying around for spare parts.

Does it have to work to qualify for a butt ugly machine?
(Might give me a reason to try building an AMD machine...) <--.- That ought to stir the pot a little... lol ;-)

I would really like for it to work or be a work in progress. Not a dumper from the trash. Unless you havent chunked it already... thanks for the question.

The Answer is No. It doesnt have to be a running pc. but it helps.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
I nominate readeon's case. And maybe a-dubs because I don't like the color and I hate front bezels that block the drive bays.(worst design idea ever imho) With all these pretty looking cases you guys are pulling from the internet I shouldn't be surprised since we're used to seeing some of the best pc builds even our standards for ugly pc's have gone up lol. I think what the op meant by ugly pc is(this is an example you or someone you know has to own it)










That is disgusting. I just puked.


----------



## HouseJhereg

Built this and then gave it to my best friends daughter who still uses it to this day, Wish I still had a picture of the old 20 in. CRT I gave her with it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HouseJhereg*


Built this and then gave it to my best friends daughter who still uses it to this day, Wish I still had a picture of the old 20 in. CRT I gave her with it.


You are definitely in for May.. Great BUM


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak* 
Looks like mine follows your definition of ugly. (It actually is ugly. friend likes it for some reason)









*
True ugly is in the eye of the beholder. Don't you remember when you see that Mother with her new born baby that you make your eyes look at it just that ugly. Well she thinks it's beautiful. I feel ya Man.. I feel ya...*









88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888 888888888888


----------



## Enigma8750

blooder11181 Says he wants his submission for next month.. I say.. It looks like a BUM to me..

1.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2507


----------



## mcpetrolhead

can i submit my homemade cpu water block for nomination?


----------



## Enigma8750

No.. Even if it is Ghetto and I desperately love the Idea that you built your own cpu cooler. It cannot be considered a Machine but if you put it all together with a computer you're in....
*
BTW... could I get you to take some better pictures of that cooler.. That part is just cool.. Does it have chambers..*


----------



## mcpetrolhead

This is the main thread here
There are pictures of it all put together.


----------



## Enigma8750

Damn.. I heard aluminum was a real PILL to weld.. Mayhaps you might want to make a dome on top of it out of some Ceramic mix.. Nice and smooth.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

It is difficult to weld, you need to get it really damn hot.

What do you mean a dome? i can't curve the top because that is how it is mounted.


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## Enigma8750

okay smasher.. I will put you on the list for the Upcoming BUM awards but I have to warn you. It's a pretty nice machine you got there.. I actually like it. *Butt ugly* is in the Eye of the beholder so you're in. Nice to have you in.

2.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
It is difficult to weld, you need to get it really damn hot.

What do you mean a dome? i can't curve the top because that is how it is mounted.

I didn't mean anything about it. My head lost alot oxygen during the heart attack so I was just typing and thinking in random thoughts of nothingness..

I see what you mean.. I investigated further. And since it is in a working computer then I will allow the Butt ugly Cooler to be accepted.. Welcome aboard.

Since this is a single *part* of a Rig that is obviously BUM Worthy I will let the Voters decide what is BUM and what is NOT BUM..

*Web definitions for machine*
any mechanical or electrical device that transmits or modifies energy to perform or assist in the performance of human tasks

3


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Ah I wish I didn't toss my old HP from circa 2000. That computer lived through my teenage diablo 2 days. It sat on a table with 100s of pepsi spills so the bottom and sides were caked in soda, so much smoking happened around it it looked like a vat of resin. all of the disk bays were shredded out and my "mod" was to just jab one in sideways. the side was missing, IDE cables sticking out everywhere. I could go on. I was very happy with that puter after I stuck my first radeon 9000 32mb in it


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


Ah I wish I didn't toss my old HP from circa 2000. That computer lived through my teenage diablo 2 days. It sat on a table with 100s of pepsi spills so the bottom and sides were caked in soda, so much smoking happened around it it looked like a vat of resin. all of the disk bays were shredded out and my "mod" was to just jab one in sideways. the side was missing, IDE cables sticking out everywhere. I could go on. I was very happy with that puter after I stuck my first radeon 9000 32mb in it










*Ohh man.. How could you have gotten rid of what would have surely been the Next BUM of OCN.. My Condolances..







*


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
da tick 07. Can I nominate your white and purple HAF










i need to put up some new pics ;P
the purple looks way to bright with the flash on


----------



## Enigma8750

Tick.. I said something stupid and I used your purple and white case to get your goat. It was trying to be funny but it turned out like I was being mean. It was wrong. and I apologize. I have built a purple case too.. Here let me share with you.


----------



## imh073p

Thats actually pretty cool E


----------



## btwalter

Reserved.
I'll post up a pic of my old HP case. It's no longer that khaki gray, smoking turned it yellowish. LOL
I'll get that posted tonight when I get home.


----------



## linkin93

These are all some pretty ugly machines... let's see if i can find some of my old rig...

Nope









But imagine a classic circa-2000 Socket A system... some random gigabyte beige case with a yin-yang symbol on the bottom.... A modded side panel with a "circle" cut out for a clear 140mm fan, and 2x12" blue cathodes. And, of course, horrid cable management.


----------



## Photograph

How about my Mac SE, it's so old it's turning yellow:


----------



## Enigma8750

Sure.. I will make that a submission, but I am so sentimental that I just love the look of the old macs.. They were so far ahead of bill Gates at the time.. But It's Butt Ugly now.. So you"re in.

OKay: Soooo.

4.

Photograph's Old "Mac and Cheeze"


----------



## Obakemono

1996 Packard Bell. Windows 98SE. Whopping 16mb of memory. ISA sound card with riser card. It surfs the web, and that is about all it can do.


----------



## custommadename

What?! That can't be beaten!


----------



## Obakemono

Game over. I win!!!


----------



## Th0m0_202

this my current case gettin replaced next week thank f*** i think its pretty ugly and its really flimsy.... you could probably flick it and it would almost fall apart in front of you + it loves sucking dust up. my rig gets a new home finally


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*











































1996 Packard Bell. Windows 98SE. Whopping 16mb of memory. ISA sound card with riser card. It surfs the web, and that is about all it can do.











That is something serious. You should mod that thing and make a new build out of it.


----------



## Ceadderman

That reminds me of a guy with the beater special that takes it cruising and whips people with it for Pinks.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberalelephant*


This is a pretty ugly yet cool case.










It hides the awesomeness very well


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaxel* 
That is something serious. You should mod that thing and make a new build out of it.

I measured it last night and I can fit a mATX in there. (insert evil laugh)....


----------



## Enigma8750

Obakemono said:


> 1996 Packard Bell. Windows 98SE. Whopping 16mb of memory. ISA sound card with riser card. It surfs the web, and that is about all it can do except freak out the neighbors.
> 
> 5
> 
> Obakemono's Pack Bell Incest..
> This is what happens when a brother and Sister computer make a baby.. Call The Enquirer..
> 
> Just imagine 3 of these in a stack Modded.. That would be an awesome looking computer.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


this my current case gettin replaced next week thank f*** i think its pretty ugly and its really flimsy.... you could probably flick it and it would almost fall apart in front of you + it loves sucking dust up. my rig gets a new home finally










6.

















Th0m0_202's The Shiny Wimp

This is a great entry.. Please get me two large pics of the front side and especially the inside. ... thanks .. Great BUM


----------



## murderbymodem

I'd like to enter. Here is my spare parts rig:
Attachment 152607
Attachment 152608

Excuse the crappy cell phone pictures.


----------



## B-roca

hehe loving this thred


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


5

Obakemono's Pack Bell Incest..
This is what happens when a brother and Sister computer make a baby.. Call The Enquirer..

Just imagine 3 of these in a stack Modded.. That would be an awesome looking computer.


If anyone here had two more of these cases, I would do that in a heartbeat. Paint it red, with red LEDs and name it Packard Hell.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obakemono* 









































1996 Packard Bell. Windows 98SE. Whopping 16mb of memory. ISA sound card with riser card. It surfs the web, and that is about all it can do.










i agree ............you should mod that thing. not to often you see a case like that. in fact i've never seen a case like that.


----------



## Th0m0_202

haha shiny wimp







. like my thermaltake key spriit 3







ill have to do it tomorrow to dark and the falsh on my fone is to bright


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hehe, I'll show you some ugly stuff.

This is what it looked like initially. Not so bad at all.









Then I got a new rad and wanted to test it. I didn't care for looks because at that time I was going to paint the case. Then I just bought a new case because I hated the front bezel of the nvidia edition 690 and running my system like this completely put me off the case altogether *shudder*


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


i agree ............you should mod that thing. not to often you see a case like that. in fact i've never seen a case like that.


It would be cool to mod this thing, and then take it to a lan party with a 19" CRT (beige) and proceed to wreck havoc. I'll be looking at what I can stuff into this thing, since the shape of it is weird, it will be a real challenge to fit stuff in there.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*


It would be cool to mod this thing, and then take it to a lan party with a 19" CRT (beige) and proceed to wreck havoc. I'll be looking at what I can stuff into this thing, since the shape of it is weird, it will be a real challenge to fit stuff in there.


Cut a hole in the circular piece and shove a giant 200mm fan there or something (maybe on both the top and bottom?) and make legs to keep the case lifted up a bit to allow bottom fan to breathe.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Hehe, I'll show you some ugly stuff.

Then I got a new rad and wanted to test it. I didn't care for looks because at that time I was going to paint the case. Then I just bought a new case because I hated the front bezel of the nvidia edition 690 and running my system like this completely put me off the case altogether *shudder*









7.

Spiderm0nkey's Bad Hair Day.. Temp Tangles.


----------



## murderbymodem

You skipped me Enigma!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hurray I'm eligible


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I'd like to enter. Here is my spare parts rig:
Attachment 152607
Attachment 152608

Excuse the crappy cell phone pictures.


Sorry about that Redmist.

8.

Redmist...... Flemsy Test Rig.


----------



## waqasr

I was running like this for months!, when i just really wasnt bothered..ahh how i miss my old amd rig







. But ive upgraded big time from that, 15" tft to a 32" 1080p LG, single core to quad and also i made my own techstation which is not bad.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waqasr*


I was running like this for months!, when i just really wasnt bothered..ahh how i miss my old amd rig







. But ive upgraded big time from that, 15" tft to a 32" 1080p LG, single core to quad and also i made my own techstation which is not bad.


10.

Waqasr's : OverClock on Wood.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obakemono* 
If anyone here had two more of these cases, I would do that in a heartbeat. Paint it red, with red LEDs and name it Packard Hell.

That would look Great.


----------



## pctech333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Necessity is the Mother of Invention. It may not be pretty. But you have no airflow issues. It relativley portable. And its "Green"! Nothing like recycling watse to reduce your carbon footprint.











At least it has good airflow


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pctech333* 









At least it has good airflow


















Artist is William Robert Symonds

You have to understand PCTECH333.. This thread celebrates and honors ugliness to its deepest levels. The worse the better.. We are the Anti-5000.00 Paintshop painted, powder coated custom water cooled princess's that most owner's don't put 12 hours of work into. This thread is for the Frogs that the Princess have to KISS!!

*We Are BUM*


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waqasr*


I was running like this for months!, when i just really wasnt bothered..ahh how i miss my old amd rig







. But ive upgraded big time from that, 15" tft to a 32" 1080p LG, single core to quad and also i made my own techstation which is not bad.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/waqasr/fdgdfgdfg.jpg[/IM

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/waqasr/DSC00470.jpg[/IM

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
It may just be your camera but...your room looks really dusty. I think I'm going to sneeze just looking at that pic[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## Enigma8750

If he dusts it, he might break something.. Leave it alone..


----------



## Obakemono

I have been looking at different parts I could get for the Packard Hell and did some thinking, I could make this the ultimate sleeper PC. So, any ideas? The build would include a 400+ watt mATX PSU, 3 80mm fans, and one 120mm fan. All hidden (FYI, the ugly grey thing is removable, not part of the structure at all). I need to do some more measurements for the vid card (full size). The biggest thing is I don't want to spend allot of cash on this. 350.00 or so.

Rob


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obakemono* 
I have been looking at different parts I could get for the Packard Hell and did some thinking, I could make this the ultimate sleeper PC. So, any ideas? The build would include a 400+ watt mATX PSU, 3 80mm fans, and one 120mm fan. All hidden (FYI, the ugly grey thing is removable, not part of the structure at all). I need to do some more measurements for the vid card (full size). The biggest thing is I don't want to spend allot of cash on this. 350.00 or so.

Rob

If you do a work log post a link here for us all to see.


----------



## custommadename

Look into used parts. What would it be for? Also, why not put your Full Tower 1.0 parts into it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*


I have been looking at different parts I could get for the Packard Hell and did some thinking, I could make this the ultimate sleeper PC. So, any ideas? The build would include a 400+ watt mATX PSU, 3 80mm fans, and one 120mm fan. All hidden (FYI, the ugly grey thing is removable, not part of the structure at all). I need to do some more measurements for the vid card (full size). The biggest thing is I don't want to spend allot of cash on this. 350.00 or so.

Rob


Go with that new Gigabyte p57 board with DDr3 and Sata 3 and USB 3 .. It is Micro ATX with a low slung video card ... that would be killer.. I would be on the lookout for another one. Google Alert it .. Just in case some one is selling one somewhere.


----------



## Obakemono

The case is not that big, but it could fit a mATX mobo. Time to surf ebay....
Full tower 1.0 is my main gaming rig, and I will be rebuilding full tower 2.0 this weekend if I get my Newegg goodies in. Funny thing is that all my cases are beige!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Sorry.. I meant ITX gigabyte board.. here it is..

Here is more on it..

Quote:



We're hearing that Intel is keen on getting all its partners to make mini-ITX boards based on its H55 or H57 chipsets and we should see a lot of new mini-ITX boards in the coming months. Considering that most people would be happy with the performance of Intel's HD graphics found in the Core i3 and Core i5 processors, we can see this market starting to grow. We're also hearing that the demand for mini-ITX cases have already started to increase, but so far there are only a handful of models on the market that can cope with these more powerful and power hungry models.S|A


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102874


----------



## Enigma8750

Boy the May BUM is gonna be HUGE....


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Any prizes? like appliques or a lanyard?


----------



## Enigma8750

So far this is not offically sanctioned by the OCN higher ups but they are watching so who knows. Thats a good Idea.. Im thinking of having some BUM Stickers made that could be put on your BUM so any Ideas on a bum stickers would be appreciated. I just want it to say OCN BUM on it.. Simple and Cool.

Maybe the OCN Flame with BUM typed across it.










or OCN BUM in two Lines OCN on top and BUM on the bottom. with a black background


----------



## custommadename

I promise I'm going to participate fully in this thread shortly, but for now I'll keep throwing in my two cents every now and then. Sorry.

However, is it possible to ugly-fy the flame to make sure that the sticker signifies that the PC is relatively not visually pleasing?


----------



## custommadename

Consider the following:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Consider the following:










Yesss it's poo-colored. I think it's a win...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
I promise I'm going to participate fully in this thread shortly, but for now I'll keep throwing in my two cents every now and then. Sorry.

However, is it possible to ugly-fy the flame to make sure that the sticker signifies that the PC is relatively not visually pleasing?

Let me allow you to be quite frank. I have had every kind of Criticism in the book and constructive is my favorite.. Actually I love it.

As far as your Ugly Flame idea, I too, was looking for something that would "Uglify" if that is even a word, the BUM Logo.. But I did not want to trample on the Logo of the OCN's fine Logo or reputation on the net. So If we could steer another way or keep the OCN Logo unchallenged and unchanged, that would be politically correct, polite and generally distasteful towards our Great Site. But something added to it could work. I believe it will work out the best that way since we want to bring only positive consequence to OCN.. But thank you for your comments and your Logo Idea.. I love the Participation. and your work is very fascinating..Actually I like it.. can I get the Flame with no words on it.. I would love to play with that if possible.


----------



## custommadename

Excellent! This is great feedback!

I was kind of going for a rusty look. The OCN logo was made to look clean and professional, so it's very hard to age it without going for the poop look. I'll keep working on it, but also your simple BUM on the OCN logo idea was more than good enough to cover everything.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Consider the following:










For all of you who haven't noticed... find one of custommadename's Threads on his signature. His builds are truly fun and very interesting and did I say Brilliant.. No I didn't but I should have.









I love the Marblized Antec and the Fed ex BOx.


----------



## Enigma8750

Center the Butt Ugly Machine wording and make the font bigger.. I really do like it.

And please put up the flame by itself so I can play too.. Pleasseeeeeee.


----------



## custommadename

Wow, this is very flattering! Thank you!

I've got some changes to the picture. Some colors were changed. Until I'm stopped by admins, I will continue to make the OCN flame look like... something...


----------



## Enigma8750

I like the first one..









and the Last one...


----------



## custommadename

Cool. The last one I tried to make red to look rusty or just odd. Let's see what you can do here. I didn't catch your ninja edit with the puppy. Here you go:

Plain flame
The original poop-like flame
Bottom layer
Second layer
Third layer
Fourth layer
These layers I set up so that some are more translucent than others, and some have more or less gray and saturation depending on the color I wanted to get. The font I used is Silent Hill: Silent Hell of Cheryl


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I was thinking have BUM in really big letters and the type font that is used on the HAF cases.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here we go.. I did another one.. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Boy the May BUM is gonna be HUGE....










THAT IS WHAT SHE SAID

















Nice official poo colored logo


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. I love the Poo too.. And the Girl pulling her hair out.. well I had a neighbor like that when I was a kid.. Still have nightmares about that sweet little woMAN


----------



## Obakemono

So, I got a build list up for less than 300.00, and since I have some parts already I'll start tearing into the packard hell and gut it. I think it's high time I started a teardown/mod/rebuild thread.


----------



## DraganUS

Some really but ugly things here.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Some really but ugly things here.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Offthehook

i should post mine


----------



## gildadan

here are my submissions for May I guess it would be now. These are both of the same computer in 2 different iterations


----------



## abdidas




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*


here are my submissions for May I guess it would be now. These are both of the same computer in 2 different iterations




















I love the garden hose Look... it is great.. anything after this submission is going on the June BUM of the Month.. Thanks for all the submissions...


----------



## Enigma8750

Submissions for June. Start Here.


----------



## SillyCang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*












That's actually a pretty cool looking PC. lol


----------



## Moparman

MOPARMAN'S PC in a box.










COULD NOT FIND THE POWER BUTTON


----------



## Th0m0_202

who won last month??


----------



## Moparman

IM not sure there was one last month.


----------



## Th0m0_202

damn i was in that.







my main rig was in it with its old case im gonna throw out in a couple of weeks when my new one arrives


----------



## Enigma8750

*The BUM HALL of FAME*


----------



## custommadename

Awesome!


----------



## Cassanova

May not be the ugliest build of all time - but man...all the wires - the hoses - the holes in the wood












Yes....in fact there *are* holes in my power supply -







my first "mount that piece of crap power supply to the stupid piece of wood" attempt..I nailed it. I know have a much cleaner mounting method though


----------



## Cindex

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...does-your.html

^ Good example? XD


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Couple BUMs for you to check out...

Caseless: 









With case: 









Not much improvement with a case!







Obviously I had gotten a DSLR between these pics being taken...


----------



## custommadename

I've got an entry! It's a server. I had to get either an EATX case or just use an old Antec. This Antec was my first case, and over time I just put a bunch of stickers on it because it never moved, and it never mattered. The plastic front started turning a different color than the sides, so I hosed it down in black to try to change something for the better. The power button got stuck, so I removed it, and now I only have the nub left without the nice round button. And inside is my dual CPU server board with a SATA backplane for four hard drives, but no CD drive. I have to use a long IDE cable and set it outside the case to format/reformat. I realize the power switch isn't plugged in, but I was rewiring while taking these pictures. If you'll notice, the case is generally wire-free except for the 4 bright red SATA cables reaching across.


















































































I tried cleaning it a little bit, and here's what the cloth looked like:


----------



## DrBrownfinger

just lovely...


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks guys for your submissions. I am sure that we will have a great BUM for June.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

a friend just sent me this pic. its kinda ugly. very clever.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


a friend just sent me this pic. its kinda ugly. very clever.


thats a fully sick pc case duuuuude


----------



## lithgroth007

Cool (by cool I mean butt ugly) cases, but Im sorry they still dont cut it if "you want pray game"

Someone here will get the reference from earlier on.


----------



## s_stahl02

comments?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s_stahl02* 
comments?

Reminds me of the One Man Band.


----------



## s_stahl02




----------



## custommadename

I've got a second submission! Just made this out of necessity.

First, the basics. The case is an OEM Gateway thing, so its power button, lights, etc., were all on one block. I cut those wires and duct-taped them to a power supply fan connector, which fit perfectly.










The case is all right from the front, except for that nasty crack.










However, lift the drive bay cover, and you'll see three slot covers that aren't blank plus a CD-ROM drive. There's a white floppy drive spray-painted black, a weird cover, and an HP case's slot cover that was fitted to this case.










The back side is nice, but it only has one 80mm fan hole.



















Now, this is going to be hard to explain... The CPU's fan had a broken blade that made it vibrate too much, so I used a power supply fan with just positive and ground wires. However, I needed a speed sensor, so I broke off all the blades from the fan and just twist-tied both fans to the heatsink. Now, the small fan spins and shows its RPMs to the motherboard while the large fan cools the CPU. This is to help avoid dead CPU fan warnings when I reset the BIOS.



















And because of the twist-ties, the 92mm fan kept sliding and hitting the heatsink. So, I wrapped a sponge in paper and used duct tape to tape that to the case. Now there's a paper-wrapped sponge and a set of twist-ties holding on the CPU's fans.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Okay, bear with me. My rig is in the garage. So it is a little messy out here.

First up is a money shot with a good clear view of the "case" and the GPU.









Next we've got my 5.25" bays.









Cable management holes for the PSU cables to go. My hard drives are also in there







.









This view shows some more cable management holes. The HDD that is seen is my busted 1TB drive. I've got 2x Maxtor 250GB IDE drives inside that box.









And overall view from the other side.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kronom*


I never liked the Acer Predator design...











Looks like its gonna connect to Skynet and destroy teh worldz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyCang*


That's actually a pretty cool looking PC. lol


You mean mac.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moparman*


MOPARMAN'S PC in a box.










COULD NOT FIND THE POWER BUTTON



















I like how you reused the box the motherboard came in.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


I nominate readeon's case. And maybe a-dubs because I don't like the color and I hate front bezels that block the drive bays.(worst design idea ever imho) With all these pretty looking cases you guys are pulling from the internet I shouldn't be surprised since we're used to seeing some of the best pc builds even our standards for ugly pc's have gone up lol. I think what the op meant by ugly pc is(this is an example you or someone you know has to own it) 










OMG! EWWW. The owner never heard of cleaning it out?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pringlecks*


My Case...











Wow that case looks old. Huge,soo much room for alot of HDD's/gfx cards with good airflow .

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Not running at the moment, I used this in december (sat in the garage for about 6 months before that). Even made this the world's fastest p3 500 running wprime 32m on hwbot. http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_15sec_140ms
I cleaned it all out before benching it, should've got a pic with the extensive amount of cobwebs in it, inside the case was literally just a huge dustball. Just lacking the dead rat.
But still old, plain & very ugly.



















ROFL. I think you win.
I gotta pull out my old gutted HP case from 2002 and post it,its not ugly,but it isnt sexy,though does look like new.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s_stahl02*


comments?


where's the lan party? its wherever i want it to be! thats funny s***

edit: wow, alot of thought went into the framing of that junker. random lengths of wood held together with duct tape. lol. good stuff.

edit: he just had to have the surround sound.....


----------



## 123598

This is the ugliest box I have. She has a P3 card Processor model unknown atm. 256mb ram from the local used PC store's value bin. Missing a hard drive and Barley has enough screws to stay together due to screw looters (). Don't be confused by her MS DOS paint job this sleeper is running Windows 98 SE ( Well was running, since the HDD's gone missing). I just happened to have the MS DOS stencil lying around (That is until my Mom's dog got a hold of it).

Custom paint job
1








2








3








4









Expansion Card screws holding motherboard in place










Expansion card back plates seem to have been looted too


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s_stahl02*


comments?


I like that one, not only do you have your computer with you and full use of all it's features but you get fantastic excercise at the same time!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nootcakes*


This is the ugliest box I have. She has a P3 card Processor model unknown atm. 256mb ram from the local used PC store's value bin. Missing a hard drive and Barley has enough screws to stay together due to screw looters (). Don't be confused by her MS DOS paint job this sleeper is running Windows 98 SE ( Well was running, since the HDD's gone missing). I just happened to have the MS DOS stencil lying around (That is until my Mom's dog got a hold of it).

Custom paint job
1








2








3








4









Expansion Card screws holding motherboard in place










Expansion card back plates seem to have been looted too











Nope, you're cheating you have a custom paint job, your mobo has onboard Pata and floppy connectors and I'm pretty sure you've got an independant (i.e. discrete Graphics) card in there. Also, why is the table so clean but the insides of the PC aren't? Is this a set-up??

I have an old 286 under my feet behind my dog that's been dying to come out of the shadows since I first saw this thread but I cleaned the cigarette residue and the dust out of it when I first got it. Oh yeah motherboard timing, ever heard of the Dallas clock?'

Without moving my dog, this is the ugliest PC I've seen in person: Attachment 156006
AKA, the Asus slant face computer recently available at Best Buy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Oh..God..







What compelled them to make that UGLY BUM of a Case.. I swear, ASUS needs to stick to motherboards and not make anything else. THEY SUCK at everything except Motherboards.










nootcakes you definitely are in the running for next month... I love the fact that its still in use.. I love this BUM.


----------



## Enigma8750

I got one the other day that was about this bad... Really.. The guy told me that it would start up and work just fine and then out of the blue the whole system would shut off. He Had an cpu overheating problem.. I went in his bios and checked the system stats and the CPU was running above 60 degrees after about 5 mins of doing stuff. So when It shut off on me I opened up the side panel and found Grey Dust bunnies that was as bad as this case. overheating.. You think!!!... I took it out in the parking lot and took my yard blower to it.. then I vacuumed it and then I Pressure Sprayed it with Canned air.

once I did that the CPU Fan started going again and the back blowhole fan was had stopped running because of the cheap fan control that was in the front. I hooked it up to the system fan on the motherboard. Works fine now.. runs in the high 30s overclocked.









Picture by THX1138


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Enigma asked me to post this here

Quote:

So, I made my first move to try out AMD and I put together a 955BE based computer. It just flared up as I was using it. Not very good for my first AMD experience.
*
Boom, full story:* http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?p=85876


















































































































































































Lovely.... I still don't know if the rest of my parts work..... if its all broken then this is like 1.5k down the drain.

Fudge My Life.

Well DFI, lets see how you respond to this.
FROM http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...t-blew-up.html


----------



## 123598

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Oh..God..







What compelled them to make that UGLY BUM of a Case.. I swear, ASUS needs to stick to motherboards and not make anything else. THEY SUCK at everything except Motherboards.










nootcakes you definitely are in the running for next month... I love the fact that its still in use.. I love this BUM.











Thanks for putting me in the race! Oh and about the asus thing i know a guy who's asus lappy blew up on him


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


Enigma asked me to post this here

FROM http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...t-blew-up.html


Oh god, that thread scared me away from a DFI motherboard, and look now, I have one. The motherboard there isn't at fault, but rather bad VRMs.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Oh god, that thread scared me away from a DFI motherboard, and look now, I have one. The motherboard there isn't at fault, but rather bad VRMs.


I can never get enough of looking at that board.. what a NightMare..


----------



## phantom3000

i actualy have 1 box PC (two boxes open mobo) wanna see?


----------



## Enigma8750

yea... of course I do.. Send it on..


----------



## phantom3000

well it will be from mobilephone so dont expect much (if im in good mood i might upload video of it on youtube







)
i hate mobiles so many trouble for nothig btw usb not working xD

Edit: Ok how to upload pictures xD xD xD


----------



## phantom3000

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/791...rafija0156.jpg
http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/9...afija0155s.jpg
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/1...rafija0153.jpg
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2...rafija0152.jpg
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/2...rafija0151.jpg
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7...rafija0150.jpg
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/3...rafija0149.jpg
http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/8...rafija0148.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4...rafija0147.jpg
http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/7...rafija0145.jpg

here it is (it's a lot of pics but that proves it's mine







)
btw i know it looks shaky but well it's some kind of skill for using mobile photo


----------



## Enigma8750

That is a BUM if I ever saw one.. Your in..


----------



## custommadename

Nice! Socket A, AGP, a memory stick in the "secondary" slot, and wires all over. Where have you been?! This is probably the butt-ugliest computer ever. I give up!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











That is a BUM if I ever saw one.. Your in..


done. winner. ugly as s**t. why bother with adding the cutout of the box the stuff came in? or is that to cover up the fact that its not actually the equipment the box/cover/case shows

edit: im embarassed just looking at that joke. it can only aspire to be a complete piece of crap!
edit: is that carpet its sitting on!?! jeez. that is one ugly mofo, ribbon and all


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











That is a BUM if I ever saw one.. Your in..


You just copied my rig. Except backwards. My drives are bare, and my motherboard is sitting on top of the box...as a "tech station". Then there's 2 harddrives inside the box, and all the cables go in there. And there's even fan holes







.

And this is even my MAIN rig.


----------



## phantom3000

xD this was below my bed for two years so i just tought il give it a shoot 
it runs windows 95 with no problems 
512mb ram 
Pentium III 750mhz
ATi 128 pro/ultra








Dvd drive
10 gb hard 
135w psu
Only thing i changed was that fan old one died


----------



## phantom3000

Quote:



complete piece of crap!
edit: is that carpet its sitting on!?! jeez. that is one ugly mofo, ribbon and all


yes it is carpet xD


----------



## custommadename

Oh wow, that's not even Socket A then! You're giving Win 95 too many resources! That should be running Win 98 at least!


----------



## phantom3000

I didn't run it for some time


----------



## Enigma8750

Does it still run Now?


----------



## phantom3000

yes


----------



## Boyboyd

Dunno if this qualifies. It's one of the old PCs at work.










This PC to be specific. This is after i cleaned it, you should have seen it before. It's a lot uglier IRL


----------



## Enigma8750

Sorry Boyd, Too nice of a computer.. Your not Ugly enough.. Sorry.


----------



## jetplane48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Dunno if this qualifies. It's one of the old PCs at work.










LOL @ the case in the FAR right who is using a 120mm as a CPU Heatsink


----------



## W4LNUT5

This thread reminds me of the "Ghetto Marker club" from a paintball forum I used to frequent (And I had a very ghetto matrix)


----------



## SalisburySteak

WOW!!. That is alot of fragmented files.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow I didn't read that right.. That Hdd took 5 hours to defrag I bet.


----------



## repo_man

I would like to nominate my tech bench (or sorts). ^_^ Linkage


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh Repo.. I would love to accept your nomination.. and I do.. Thank you for entering.
I need one more picture of it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Ohh Repo.. I would love to accept your nomination.. and I do.. Thank you for entering.
I need one more picture of it.










Of course, my bad!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I would like to nominate my tech bench (or sorts). ^_^ Linkage



























I reject this. This clearly belongs in the MOTM for May.

In other news, I nominate this thread to be stuck right under the MOTM thread. I am discussing it with other mods and editors to see what they think. If they are in concurrence, I am going to make it happen. This has truly become an epic thread.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I reject this. This clearly belongs in the MOTM for May.

In other news, I nominate this thread to be stuck right under the MOTM thread. I am discussing it with other mods and editors to see what they think. If they are in concurrence, I am going to make it happen. This has truly become an epic thread.

Nice


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Sorry Boyd, Too nice of a computer.. Your not Ugly enough.. Sorry.

No kidding. The case on the right is a P180/182/etc without the side window. WAY too nice


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


No kidding. The case on the right is a P180/182/etc without the side window. WAY too nice


I meant the little compaq one on the left









But I should have taken a picture before i cleaned it all out. It's now a file/print server above my head at work


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow guys.. I am Humbled beyond all measure.. Thank you just for the consideration.. Really.


----------



## jammy4041

I would like to submit my BUM, please


----------



## Enigma8750

I need a picture of the outside before I make my decision.. The only thing I see here is bad wire management. Not ugly enough..


----------



## jammy4041

Here is the picture of the outside...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Awe. If you covered up that hole, it would be waaayyy to nice to be a bum. lol

I find it funny how the hard drive is just kinda chucked in there. lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay ... You made it jammy4041.. *make me another Post with both pictures* and i will let the voters decide.. What do I know anyway..?


----------



## Enigma8750

Remember Future BUM's.. PLEASE submit at least two pictures of Your BUM or I can't put it in the contest next week.


----------



## pioneerisloud

How come mine was never accepted







?


----------



## Enigma8750

Who said yours was never excepted.. I haven't even done my list.. resubmit Please.. MY BAD>


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Who said yours was never excepted.. I haven't even done my list.. resubmit Please.. MY BAD>


Okay, bear with me. My rig is in the garage. So it is a little messy out here.

First up is a money shot with a good clear view of the "case" and the GPU.









Next we've got my 5.25" bays.









Cable management holes for the PSU cables to go. My hard drives are also in there







.









This view shows some more cable management holes. The HDD that is seen is my busted 1TB drive. I've got 2x Maxtor 250GB IDE drives inside that box.









And overall view from the other side.









Resubmitted from post #339


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Pioneer.. Sorry dude.. MY BAD.. I love ya... Its a BUM


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thanks Pioneer.. Sorry dude.. MY BAD.. I love ya... Its a BUM


I know its a BUM







. That's why I wanted it accepted.









And you should feel loved. This is the ONLY thread where I'm showing pics of this ugly mofo.


----------



## Enigma8750

I feel blessed.. Pioneer.. I am warm and fuzzy all over.. but I have a lot of people checkin the thread so your secret is OUT DUDE!!!!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I feel blessed.. Pioneer.. I am warm and fuzzy all over.. but I have a lot of people checkin the thread so your secret is OUT DUDE!!!!

Yeah, I know...but its for a good cause







.

Also, check out the electrical tape job on my 1TB hard drive (in the pics)







. Pretty awesome if you ask me







. And yes...that tape IS functional. The power connector on the drive is busted off...so I have to tape the PSU plug on there, just for it to work







.


----------



## jammy4041




----------



## da tick 07

we should get the mods involved so they can throw some money these peoples way for a new case! i think this one is great
http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...ut-up-cut.html


----------



## Enigma8750

That man needs to submit..NOW!!!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That man needs to submit..NOW!!!

:] probaly really easy to submit. but how does one submit :]:]


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
:] probaly really easy to submit. but how does one submit :]:]

Post 2 pictures here in this thread, and state that you'd like to be entered. Should get you started


----------



## Liighthead

:] i would like to submit... my case type thingey hehehe


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks light head.. It's A BUM. But it is from http://forums.losias.net . So have to disqualify it.. sorry dude...


----------



## phantom3000

Darn we have some "nice" BUM-s this month.


----------



## DarthBeavis

lots of ugly here . . all in one place








http://outoftheboxmods.com/my-mods-and-builds/


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks we are proud of our ugliness


----------



## DrBrownfinger

hehe.


----------



## Enigma8750

I imagine the words.. "Mommy.. I just made Brown again.."










That is funny as sxxx. Excuse the fecal humor.


----------



## flp213

Proof:









My entries for BUM awards!


----------



## repo_man

What the heck is that thing on your cooler? LOL, other than that, that is just awesome bro!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
What the heck is that thing on your cooler? LOL, other than that, that is just awesome bro!

IDK what it is but its either a piece of tupperware or a engine compartment, part.. I D K but I love it .. thank you for your Submission.. Thank you very much.












































Wait... its a box of Chocolates. Ferraro Confectioners.... I already have a killer name for this build.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I imagine the words.. "Mommy.. I just made Brown again.."










That is funny as sxxx. Excuse the fecal humor.

lol. had to post the pic. im still laughing and i found it last night! its the whole package: old pc taken apart on the floor, fat guy basically naked, and the mullet.


----------



## custommadename

I think this:
http://lebridge.deveto.com/userfiles...Pralines/7.jpg
is the Confectionery lid from the Ferrero Collection that he used. It seems to serve some purpose...


----------



## Enigma8750

What to keep the heat in.. I see fan in there running so he has an air conditioner 1.5 in pipe blowing into it because this side appears to have a rubber outlet valve of some kind but my best guess Is What the .... No I meant Hell.

Anyway.. There is no wasted parts on this thing. Every piece is thought out and Necessary and that's why I begged him to submit it For the BUM Title.. It is truly a Classic BUM an truly a feat of genius at its Core.. I see some audio plugs seeming to plug in the side.... Its for the EXIT fan coming out the back.. and the IN OUT plate.. That why the structure.. But where is the air intake vent.

Can I also dare to conjecture, noise control too, since there are several fans on the cooler that could generate a humming that would be irritating...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
lol. had to post the pic. im still laughing and i found it last night! its the whole package: old pc taken apart on the floor, fat guy basically naked, and the mullet.

Classic Proctological Humor.. I think it Belongs on the BUM pages.


----------



## Enigma8750

Actually as a side note. I live near the Birth place of the Mullet. To this day most kids in middle school still have them there.. It is Montevallo, Alabama. Home of the Mullet hair cut and birthplace of one of the most sought after hairstyles in all of Country music..


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I'd like to submit my dad's celeron:


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. its pretty Clean but it does pass the BUM Test.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. its pretty Clean but it does pass the BUM Test.

Yes it is clean but the inside is a bit of a mess. There are no intake fans so no dust really gets into it unfortunately. That sounds weird saying that no dust is unfortunate, haha.


----------



## sbeast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02* 
I'd like to submit my dad's celeron:

















my old case was almost identical to that , lol


----------



## custommadename

I like it! A full ATX socket 478 motherbaord, dedicated video and audio cards, what looks like a Samsung hard drive, and an Antec power supply! This was top stuff a half-decade ago!


----------



## pjBSOD

I wish I had a camera so bad.

My 6 year old Dell is the king of this thread. So ghetto and bum-ish.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


I like it! A full ATX socket 478 motherbaord, dedicated video and audio cards, what looks like a Samsung hard drive, and an Antec power supply! This was top stuff a half-decade ago!


Pretty much. It's a huge 430watt Antec PSU, Nvidia Ti4200, i'm pretty sure it is a Samsung and some old Creative Sound Blaster audio card. And you're right about it being top notch but not a half decade ago. That puppy is top notch circa 2002-2003ish which is when a friend of my dad built it for him so it's closer to a full decade ago haha.


----------



## custommadename

Wow, you can really see how quickly and slowly technology changes by looking back about 10 years.


----------



## djsi38t

With the difference between today and 5 years ago,can you even imagine 5 years from now?Imagine looking back at a 5870 like it was a fx5200 ha ha.


----------



## custommadename

It would be more like an FX 5800. Or an FX 5900 or a Radeon 9700/9800 Pro. The FX 5200 is like a GeForce G 210 or a Radeon 5450 today. Those cards of today suck, though.

And I had an FX 5200! It was a large-board Asus with 128-bit memory (better than the 64-bit version).


----------



## Enigma8750

July submissions start here


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


Enigma asked me to post this here

FROM http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...t-blew-up.html


Sorry.. I want you for the 4th. of July BUM Awards... Get it..









1. PhaedraCorruption: DFI FIREWORKS




































Thank You SO MUCH for sharing with us the Most Epic Motherboard pictures that I have ever seen.. I mean I have seen these pictures at least 15 or 16 times and I still cringe every-time I see it. Great Work Man.. This is a BUM of EPIC proportions.


----------



## spRICE

Mine:
This WAS an Antec 300 but a couple dremel cuts here and there and a can of spray paint later, we have this.


----------



## Enigma8750

2. spRICE: Purple Nightmare.



















This was an Antec 300 now its......Purple. Hey I like purple. Purple is the color of Royalty. Right? It truly is a Royal BUM.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Sorry.. I want you for the 4th. of July BUM Awards... Get it..









1. PhaedraCorruption: DFI FIREWORKS




































Thank You SO MUCH for sharing with us the Most Epic Motherboard pictures that I have ever seen.. I mean I have seen these pictures at least 15 or 16 times and I still cringe every-time I see it. Great Work Man.. This is a BUM of EPIC proportions.

I SOOO should have submitted "Burny v2.0" instead! It looks JUST like that, except a blue board instead of black. Around the VRM's and backside its black though thanks to the fire.








Gigabyte!!


----------



## spRICE

You could always save it for august


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
I SOOO should have submitted "Burny v2.0" instead! It looks JUST like that, except a blue board instead of black. Around the VRM's and backside its black though thanks to the fire.








Gigabyte!!









Put it in for the JULY BUM... 4th of July fireworks.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
You could always save it for august









Nah, its alright. I'm going to be sending it back to Gigabyte...if they ever decide to pay the shipping on it. They shipped me a board DOA from RMA. The same board that caught fire on me...that I sent to them. Not happy atm







.

Otherwise, this board will reach the dump, and I'll have an Asus or some other brand board instead by then







.


----------



## Coz_411

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Awe come on D. We gotta have a picture of those old dusty PC with the dead rat laying on the PCI slot.


No hes not dead, he was asleep and I very quietly placed him in my PC.







(hes a pet)

http://img38.imageshack.us/i/026ol.jpg/

(Edit) Won't show the image unless you click the link.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coz_411*


No hes not dead, he was asleep and I very quietly placed him in my PC.







(hes a pet)

http://img38.imageshack.us/i/026ol.jpg/

(Edit) Won't show the image unless you click the link.


Here you go:


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coz_411*


No hes not dead, he was asleep and I very quietly placed him in my PC.







(hes a pet)

http://img38.imageshack.us/i/026ol.jpg/

(Edit) Won't show the image unless you click the link.


All you have to do is wrap







tags around it.


----------



## Enigma8750

"Hey Dog... It's that Hot Chick you went out with last week.. I can't believe you gave her my E-mail address."









Hey Dog.. That mouse your looking for is right there.. Let me guess. You wanted to see me squeeze in this case right?.. HA HA.. Very Funny. Don't sleep to sound tonight.."









If You plug my Axx in there one more time!









Bill Gates has a mouse too!!









Paris Hiltons New Mouse.


----------



## repo_man

Guys, I am happy to announce that the staff has decided to reward the initiative taken for this fun contest and to support it by providing *prizes for future winners. From this month forward winners will have the choice of either (2) OCN lanyards or (2) OCN Brushed Flame appliques.*









E- thanks for running a fun contest mate.


----------



## spRICE

So July BUM counts?
And can we have 1 lanyard and 1 applique


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
So July BUM counts?
And can we have 1 lanyard and 1 applique









Actually June's BUM will count (I will hopefully have the prizes before the end of the month, if not the winner will get them shipped as soon as I get them).










I dunno about one of each, I'll think about. _Maybe_, if you guys realllllly love me.


----------



## spRICE

We all love you


----------



## Enigma8750

I love you too.. Repo Man... I want to have your Baby.


----------



## wierdo124

round of applause for repo for bringing this to the staff's attention! Not all of us visit the case mod section to know about this


----------



## forcifer

made rage right now... only have one picture of it. ill see if i can somehow magically come up with another...


----------



## Enigma8750

Good Job Repo... Hats off to you Captain My Captain.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forcifer* 
made rage right now... only have one picture of it. ill see if i can somehow magically come up with another...


Ohh.. My .. This is a BUM for sure.. Need one more picture of it Please at a any other angle.. Thank you..

3. Forcifer: Don't Even Breathe...










There is a time in everyone's life that everything is just teetering on the edge and you don't want anyone to mess with anything or total Ciaos could Erupt.
Well... That is where Forcifer finds himself at the moment. Right at the edge. Everything is connected and in perfect balance in perfect synchronicity and a True all out BUM. Just don't Breathe.


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2735

here


----------



## spRICE

^not that ugly


----------



## custommadename

Wow, thanks repo! This is definitely a promising contest.


----------



## Enigma8750

I think all this Ugly can get to us and We need some eye Candy so here is some Pretty to fill your day.

Prettiest new Star










Prettiest Red head









Prettiest Eyes










Prettiest New Anchor.(she puts the FOX in FOX News)










Prettiest Teen









Prettiest Athlete









Prettiest Model









Prettiest Country Singers

















Prettiest International Female Superstar..









Prettiest Sugar Momma..









Prettiest Chinese Pop Singer..








Prettiest GUY!!! (No freak in way)


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I think all this Ugly can get to us and We need some eye Candy so here is some Pretty to fill your day.

Prettiest new Star










Prettiest Red head









Prettiest Eyes










Prettiest New Anchor.(she puts the FOX in FOX News)










Prettiest GUY!!! (No freak in way)

































, love it, almost all of them , nice


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02* 
I'd like to submit my dad's celeron:

















That looks exactly like my old Pentium 3 from about 12-13 years ago


----------



## Enigma8750

See My BUM of a InGround Back Yard Money pit.










*My first Pool guy built me a BUM 13 years ago*



















*See all the Cracks that he left after a rain washed him out. Oh I will fix that he said no problem it will look as good as new... Jack Leg... it was New.*




























*Then I called my friend and he said that D & B Pools is the only one that I need in Birmingham.
He was right, they fixed it all and gave me the pool that I bought 13 years ago... Thanks Guys.. You were Great.. Need a pool or a Vinyl Liner in Birmingham Al.
Dis is the Dude.*




























*Work of Art done by D & B Pools in Alabaster Al...205-229-1269
Best In Birmingham Bar None..
David Burrus Owner.
They turned my BUM into a Beauty*


----------



## repo_man

Is that really your pool E?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Actually, a pool will crack under its own weight if not filled.


----------



## Enigma8750

yes.. its mine.. I bought it 13 years ago and changed the Liner this year. Bought a new pump for it the year before but I think the Filter is gonna be fine. for a while..


----------



## sbeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


See My BUM of a InGround Back Yard Money pit.










*My first Pool guy built me a BUM 13 years ago*



















*See all the Cracks that he left after a rain washed him out. Oh I will fix that he said no problem it will look as good as new... Jack Leg... it was New.*




























*Then I called my friend and he said that D & B Pools is the only one that I need in Birmingham.
He was right, they fixed it all and gave me the pool that I bought 13 years ago... Thanks Guys.. You were Great.. Need a pool or a Vinyl Liner in Birmingham Al.
Dis is the Dude.*




























*Work of Art done by D & B Pools in Alabaster Al...205-229-1269
Best In Birmingham Bar None..
David Burrus Owner.
They turned my BUM into a Beauty*


wow...how the hell did it get that bad?


----------



## Enigma8750

1. I had a 13 year old liner.. It died 3 years ago..

2. I had a really Shxxxy original contractor that was suppose to fix something and made it worse. But he covered it with a liner and I didn't sue him. I could have.

Now David Burrus of Alabaster did such a wonderful Job on the refit and redo of the Cement.


----------



## sbeast

its nasty looking, thats for sure. i HATE resurfacing pools


----------



## DoubleX

i bet i can win this thing with my 10 year old DELL.


----------



## cl04k3d

I want to make a sleeper bum


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoubleX*


i bet i can win this thing with my 10 year old DELL.


Put up or Shut up


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


I want to make a sleeper bum


Thats a great Idea... Let us know when you get it done.. I would love to see it.


----------



## DoubleX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Put up or Shut up

all you do is talk, you didn't put up anything either so why you talking.


----------



## custommadename

Dude, he started the thread! Besides, it was a joke.


----------



## Enigma8750

Come on.. The moment that we start taking this thread seriously is the day I start Kickin some bootie.


----------



## Enigma8750

Come on I was just trying to get you to submit.. Not Freak the heck out.


----------



## custommadename

All Must Submit Before Enigma
Master of Butt-Ugly Machines


----------



## Jelah

Her name is Ursula


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
All Must Submit Before Enigma
Master of Butt-Ugly Machines



















Damn Right.. LOL......


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 








Her name is Ursula

IDK.. Jelah.. This is gonna be a tough sale but go ahead and get me one more picture and you're in.. but its not really Ugly in my opinion.. But you know what they say about Opinions.. Everybody has one and they all Stink.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
IDK.. Jelah.. This is gonna be a tough sale but go ahead and get me one more picture and you're in.. but its not really Ugly in my opinion.. But you know what they say about Opinions.. Everybody has one and they all Stink.









hahaha ok, ill wait till i get my ven-x and i can turn it on, i dunno if the side will even fit with it in there


----------



## DoubleX

ok sorry dude, i totally flipped out on you, i don't like offensive jokes.

so as i was saying, taking my sleeping time in the middle of the night, taking picture of a mint condition comp, to proof i own such thing.




































failed trying to cut the plastic to make a fan socket only to find steel behind it








yes now you know the reason why this could win

















doesn't close well either



































price tag still on ram

















don't ask me why i use a drill to cut

well that's it, in the end everyone is happy.


----------



## Enigma8750

4. Jelah's : Ursula..










Ever caught someone with their Shirt inside/out.. We Jelahs Cooler master has the same problems with his fans... Its a Pretty little bum...


----------



## Enigma8750

5. DoubleX's : Decadent Dimension





































I told him to put up or shut up and he showed me his and I blinked.. Wow..What a BUM.. This is what BUMs are in the Dictionary.. a Decade old Dimention with holes dust and plenty of downright Crud.. This is a Favorite for July.. Thanks for the submission Double X.. You're right ... This one might just bring home the title and put you in the Hall of Fame of BUMs.


----------



## wuttz

howdayapick somebody else for prettiest country singer.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


howdayapick somebody else for prettiest country singer.











She sure is pretty.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


5. DoubleX's : Decadent Dimension 
**snip**

I told him to put up or shut up and he showed me his and I blinked.. Wow..What a BUM.. This is what BUMs are in the Dictionary.. a Decade old Dimention with holes dust and plenty of downright Crud.. This is a Favorite for July.. Thanks for the submission Double X.. You're right ... This one might just bring home the title and put you in the Hall of Fame of BUMs.


*Another One Bites the Dust*


----------



## spRICE

Wow DoubleX those pictures are huge!
I think you should resize them or something.


----------



## Enigma8750

I think he was making a point.. also Double X.. Give me Two or Three main pictures to put in the contest.. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


She sure is pretty.



I agree and she has been added to the List of Prettiness.


----------



## DoubleX

sorry i pulled them right out my camera and uploaded them, cuz i was hurry to go to sleep, i think ill take a pic of the side for contest, it is the most unique and sexy part of the case, maybe a pic of the inside showing the cpu heatsink, the way dell used to do shroud>pull for cpu cooling is just awesome


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoubleX*


sorry i pulled them right out my camera and uploaded them, cuz i was hurry to go to sleep, i think ill take a pic of the side for contest, it is the most unique and sexy part of the case, maybe a pic of the inside showing the cpu heatsink, the way dell used to do shroud>pull for cpu cooling is just awesome


I want at least 3 for yours .. We need a up close of the holes in the front.. that's the Money shot.


----------



## DoubleX

sure i will get a few more pics in about 4 hours

EDIT: wait a minute, what hole?


----------



## Enigma8750

Those little Holes that you drilled in it.. I want one of those.. that is the money shot.


----------



## DoubleX

hey i thought i already put that up, inside out.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. you do.. I was just hoping you wouldn't make them poster sized..


----------



## Markeh

I'd kinda class my Socket A beast as a bit of a BUM, but perhaps not as bad as some of these. Plus I can't enter it at the moment as it's currently piled under a mass of boxes of encyclopaedias, old books, stereos and PS2 games (I hate redecorating).


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. That sounds like something I would hate to tackel.


----------



## Markeh

indeed, it's something I despise. Still, hopefully by next week I might be able to get to it...


----------



## Sentry21

Hey I would like to enter my BUM into the running.
Looks like a piece of **** on the outside....
















But little do they know.....








Theres a 4400+ brisbane 6GB of DDR2 800 and a MSI 6800 vanilla!


----------



## Enigma8750

5. Sentry21's: AMD's Foreclosure.


























This Little BUM Grows on you.. I mean.. Like Fungus.. Except blue in color. We like to think we can live with it.. Just throw some salve on it and maybe it will go away but it just keeps coming back.. This AMD is a 4400 Bris. With 6 Gigs of ram and an outdated video card and he thinks its a BUM. Well I agree.. You're IN.


----------



## DoubleX

ok here are the pictures resized,

the spec on this thing is:
P4 2.53ghz(2.52ghz) they declocked it =.=
ram 256mb ddr1
HD 30GB (27GB after format)
PSU 170W? lol

upgraded parts:
Geforce 6600 AGP
pci fan
HD 80GB
512mb ddr1 ram

it serve me as a htpc right now, just cant throw away that 10year old love.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obakemono* 









































1996 Packard Bell. Windows 98SE. Whopping 16mb of memory. ISA sound card with riser card. It surfs the web, and that is about all it can do.











Holy crap! I must find 2 of these asap. bottom for components and top for watercooling! anyone have a model number on that computer?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Smasher could have much fun with one of those packard bells.


----------



## custommadename

I'd like to submit this:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...bunch-old.html

It's my main PC and its video card-only water cooling setup.


----------



## Kand

This thread makes me wish I hadnt cleaned out my old Pentium 3.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. Hind sight is always 20/20


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I should have a submission up and ready sooon.....new pc below


----------



## Enigma8750

Its got to be Butt Ugly.. No pretty boys on this page.. We want Butt Ugly... LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


Holy crap! I must find 2 of these asap. bottom for components and top for watercooling! anyone have a model number on that computer?


Good luck.. the only person that I would say has that info would be the guy that originally submitted. it.. I wanted to get three of them and do a Tower.. with the drives and pSu at the bottom and the DVD at the top and then play with it from there.. that is probably the most moddable case on the planet.


----------



## snowman88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


Hmm, lets see...


----------



## custommadename

Ok, here are my few pictures of my latest submission for the current month. This one is excruciatingly awesome!





































In summary, I used two 120mm radiators from a couple Cooler Master Aquagate R120 all-in-one systems. They're both cooling just the GPU with the pump/reservoir combo at the bottom, and that part is zip-tied to the case. The fans are zip-tied onto radiators, no more than two screws total, and their wires go all through my case to attach to the motherboard. One fan sits on the outside of the case window for clearance and cools the memory and voltage regulators of the video card.

So, what did I get from this? Stock temps, maybe 8 degrees C less. But hey, less is less! I can't wait until I upgrade to a proper pump and such, though. Until then, this thing with a giant caboose is truly a butt ugly machine!

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...bunch-old.html


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Ok, here are my few pictures of my latest submission for the current month. This one is excruciatingly awesome!

Images edited out

In summary, I used two 120mm radiators from a couple Cooler Master Aquagate R120 all-in-one systems. They're both cooling just the GPU with the pump/reservoir combo at the bottom, and that part is zip-tied to the case. The fans are zip-tied onto radiators, no more than two screws total, and their wires go all through my case to attach to the motherboard. One fan sits on the outside of the case window for clearance and cools the memory and voltage regulators of the video card.

So, what did I get from this? Stock temps, maybe 8 degrees C less. But hey, less is less! I can't wait until I upgrade to a proper pump and such, though. Until then, this thing with a giant caboose is truly a butt ugly machine!

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...bunch-old.html

Other than your horrible cable management skills, that actually looks pretty awesome to me! I don't see anything butt ugly about it







.


----------



## custommadename

I think the cables are all right. They appear very well managed to me. Try to identify all the wires you see, and you may notice that there's just no easy way around hiding it. But thanks for the compliment! May the worst one win!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Ok, here are my few pictures of my latest submission for the current month. This one is excruciatingly awesome!





































In summary, I used two 120mm radiators from a couple Cooler Master Aquagate R120 all-in-one systems. They're both cooling just the GPU with the pump/reservoir combo at the bottom, and that part is zip-tied to the case. The fans are zip-tied onto radiators, no more than two screws total, and their wires go all through my case to attach to the motherboard. One fan sits on the outside of the case window for clearance and cools the memory and voltage regulators of the video card.

So, what did I get from this? Stock temps, maybe 8 degrees C less. But hey, less is less! I can't wait until I upgrade to a proper pump and such, though. Until then, this thing with a giant caboose is truly a butt ugly machine!

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...bunch-old.html


 Ohh man.. You are soo right.. it looks like it has a wart on his ass that needs to be lanced.. And who in R&D desided to put that big of a window on that case.. and no black inside.. Gross.. Its butt ugly to me but I will have consult the council on this one.. What they say goes..


----------



## custommadename

It's a Raidmax rebadged to a Sigma. It screams quality!

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey custom.. can I get you to shoot the front of that case.. Not with a 45 cal but with a point and shoot camera... Get as close as you can get to the power on button.. for verification purposes..


----------



## custommadename

Sure, here you go:


----------



## Enigma8750

Verified.. its a BUM... Thank you kind sir... No more questions.. You're in.


----------



## Enigma8750

6. CustomMadeName's "Back to the Present"


























Remember in all the Back to the Future movies the two or Three time travellers would have to McGuyver themselves a new way to get back home. Well you didn't see this Movie. This is the one where the Russian time traveler finds his way back in the stone age with his computer that has lost its CPU cooler.. With no cooler He has to take apart some of his time ship to get the parts he needs to Triangulate a way Home.. Awe.. Shucks.. its a BUM...


----------



## spRICE

Enigma you changed your picture! It made this thread really confusing for a while.


----------



## Ando

Was gonna port this - but it doesnt actualy have a case


----------



## custommadename

Thanks, Enigma! I love it! You're one mad author!

And the rest of these PCs... Wow... Going to be some mean competition!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Verified.. its a BUM... Thank you kind sir... No more questions.. You're in.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

some of the BUMs i see on this site should upgrade to arguably the ugliest case sold today. $5.00 after rebate. hell of a deal???

Edit: scrolling down the page i noticed the $50 rebate form get sent to the manufacturer. they must have thought these were gonna be big sellers and made a ton of em. lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


some of the BUMs i see on this site should upgrade to arguably the ugliest case sold today. $5.00 after rebate. hell of a deal???

Edit: scrolling down the page i noticed the $50 rebate form get sent to the manufacturer. they must have thought these were gonna be big sellers and made a ton of em. lol.


They made that case because they thought that the AMD Bulldozer chip was coming out this year.. now they are eating those cases..


----------



## custommadename

Oooh, nice! I was at a Fry's Electronics store, and I noticed they had those in black, white, red, and some other color. Each one for $5 after rebate, and I still didn't buy any single one of them. Plus, they were thoroughly stocked up. No one at all wants an ugly case.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i was at fry's last nite and they had 4 loaded pallets of the bulldozer cases, all the colors. a few were missing so few people must have bought em. or.. the pallet fell over in the back of the truck and damaged em. thats more likely.


----------



## custommadename

Or they awkwardly stacked them to make people think it's all right to buy one.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *o0jayp0o*


that is very cool. nojoke

"you game on that thing??"

you: "of course i ownts it. this is my baby" *starts up mw2* lol!


wished that was my pc
i wonder the temps in that thing though.


----------



## FtW 420

Wow, I forgot all about this thread, now I see my pIII was the first ever BUM winner. 
I knew it was a contender...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Wow, I forgot all about this thread, now I see my pIII was the first ever BUM winner. 
I knew it was a contender...



You are the Honorable First BUM in the BUM Hall of fame... I can't believe that you didn't know that.. It is an honor to have you back and visiting..


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Enigma you changed your picture! It made this thread really confusing for a while.


Yay you changed it back


----------



## Enigma8750

I did it for you spRICE.. I didn't know it was going to be such a shock.. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## spRICE

Lol I was just messing








You can change it back...


----------



## Kand

This is my old Pentium 3 that's been around since 2002. It's gone and underwent some changes since then, originally came with a Geforce 2 MX, now it's a Geforce FX5500. That's all that was left in stock, I wouldhave gone with something else, like a Radeon 9600 but.. Mmm No can do.

The 80mm fan encased in the white box at the front of the case? That's a Delta 80x80x38 8000RPM fan. I actually cut a finger with it while demonstrating the wind generated by it at a friend..

Anyways. I hope you like my submission and deem it worthy as a BUM.


----------



## custommadename

That's so nice and ugly! It's beautiful!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


This is my old Pentium 3 that's been around since 2002. It's gone and underwent some changes since then, originally came with a Geforce 2 MX, now it's a Geforce FX5500. That's all that was left in stock, I wouldhave gone with something else, like a Radeon 9600 but.. Mmm No can do.

The 80mm fan encased in the white box at the front of the case? That's a Delta 80x80x38 8000RPM fan. I actually cut a finger with it while demonstrating the wind generated by it at a friend..

Anyways. I hope you like my submission and deem it worthy as a BUM.




















































This Case is open and SHUT!! Bam..... Its a BUM. thanks for the submission.


----------



## pioneerisloud

@Kand:
I have just got to ask....why did you even bother to install those extra fans? It's not like that Pentium 3 rig will run hot in that case.....

Definitely looks nice and cool though for being a BUM







.


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


@Kand:
I have just got to ask....why did you even bother to install those extra fans? It's not like that Pentium 3 rig will run hot in that case.....

Definitely looks nice and cool though for being a BUM







.


.. I had alot of extra fans that werent doing anything? XD


----------



## spRICE

I still think mine is ugliest


----------



## Enigma8750

We will be the Judge of that spRICE-o- Man


----------



## spRICE

So do the polls open tomorrow?


----------



## Enigma8750

This weekend on Sunday to Sunday next.


----------



## jprovido

with CRT monitor and fugly mouse and keyboard







) look at the "enter" key


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 









with CRT monitor and fugly mouse and keyboard







) look at the "enter" key









I think it's going more for the ugly pc case/machine itself,but that CRT and the keyboard&mouse ruins it lol.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*











































1996 Packard Bell. Windows 98SE. Whopping 16mb of memory. ISA sound card with riser card. It surfs the web, and that is about all it can do.











I think this should be a good contender, the case design is neat imo,man i'd really like to find one of these and put some modern guts in one.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


I think this should be a good contender, the case design is neat imo,man i'd really like to find one of these and put some modern guts in one.


Yeah except it's not ugly, it's beautiful


----------



## Enigma8750

I would love to get three of them and mount them vertically and then build a super awesome custom.










Have that central part with 2 200 x 200 fans blowing bottom up.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Gimme a few and I'll upload some pic's of mine... She's definitely a "special" one.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks .. Looking forward to it.. Hurry .. the Contest starts Sunday.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*











with CRT monitor and fugly mouse and keyboard







) look at the "enter" key










Im going to have to consult the council on this one.. This one is Nice in my eyes Butt Ugly is in the EYE of the BEHOLDER

Councilor 1 says..
Quote:



I'd say no. The monitor is ugly, but this is a butt ugly machine competition and the rig itself certainly isn't ugly at all. It's not pretty, but it's definitely not ugly.


Councilor 2 says...
Quote:



I will put my vote towards, "not a BUM".
The case and what is visible on the interior is too clean and "nice" to qualify, IMHO.


Councilor 3 says...
Quote:



I have to say no. It's a CRT and all but I don't see much that's "butt ugly" IMHO.










There is one other Councilor that has not been able to respond yet but as for me I would have to say that even if they said yes.. it would still be a majority no.

Sorry Sir.. You are just too pretty to be a BUM. My condolences.


----------



## custommadename

The gaming machine has a nice-looking heatsink, sort of generic case, but at least the cooling is good. I really like the clean insides. The outside, no, but that's a very nice 120mm blowhole at the top.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Yeah except it's not ugly, it's beautiful









Imo,it's beautiful and ugly @ the same time.
Would make a nice case for a PhenomII/i5 or i7,and no one would ever want to use your computer!(since it would look like a packard bell.)


----------



## Enigma8750

The council has spoken on the issue of jprovido's submission has been a solid.. TOO PRETTY. We are very sorry that your system looks so good.. (BUM)MER.










Councilor 1 says..

Quote:

I'd say no. The monitor is ugly, but this is a butt ugly machine competition and the rig itself certainly isn't ugly at all. It's not pretty, but it's definitely not ugly.
Councilor 2 says...

Quote:

I will put my vote towards, "not a BUM".
The case and what is visible on the interior is too clean and "nice" to qualify, IMHO.
Councilor 3 says...

Quote:

I have to say no. It's a CRT and all but I don't see much that's "butt ugly" IMHO.








There is one other Councilor that has not been able to respond yet but as for me I would have to say that even if they said yes.. it would still be a majority no.

Sorry Sir.. You are just too pretty to be a BUM. My condolences.


----------



## Enigma8750

One more day and the Let the BUM Action begin..

Sunday 7/4/2010 will start our *JULY the 4th* BUM Awards commence.

*This will be a Hot one*..


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Phaedrus2129

This machine is no longer in this form; but it was pretty bad when I got it. The case was pretty hideous, but I never got a pic of the outside. I still have the case, I could get a picture of it empty for you.

Anyway, this is my uncle's old gaming rig fro ca. 2002.









Specs:
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Thermaltake Volcano 7+ CPU heatsink
Asus A7N8X Deluxe (no CMOS battery)
1x Samsung 512MB DDR 400
2x Samsung 256MB DDR 400
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB
Generic 56k modem card
*No* power supply
Western Digital 120GB
Lite-On DVD-ROM
random CD-ROM (unconnected)
random floppy drive (shredded data cable)

Here it is being prepped for testing:


----------



## custommadename

That's some really awesome hardware for 2002! Did he get to game on it these past 8 years? Looks like he's missing some stuff.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I think he used it until late 2005, then upgraded to a Pentium D something and a 7800GT, and last I heard he had a Phenom II 955 and 9800GTX+. He builds a huge top-of-the-line rig every 2-4 years, then runs it into the ground, then upgrades again. He left this rig at my grandma's when he moved to Britain.

I'm probably ruining my chances, but here's what it looked like when I finished with it:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...er-barton.html

It was in rough shape, neglected for going on five years, scavenged for parts, used as a dumping ground for parts that weren't needed in other computers... I gave it a new case, a quality power supply (after one dud, and one that didn't quite fit the need), new and faster RAM, new heatsink, newer lower-power GPU... I even stole the gold fan grille from a busted Antec TP-480 to put in the side panel to give it some bling.









I polish it every now and then:









Final specs:
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Asus A7N8X Deluxe
1GB SuperTalent DDR 400 CL2.5
Radeon X1300 Pro 256MB
Rosewill heatsink
Rosewill NIC
SeaGate 7200.11 160GB IDE
Lite-On DVD burner
Antec NSK6580
Ubuntu 10.04


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
I think he used it until late 2005, then upgraded to a Pentium D something and a 7800GT, and last I heard he had a Phenom II 955 and 9800GTX+. He builds a huge top-of-the-line rig every 2-4 years, then runs it into the ground, then upgrades again. He left this rig at my grandma's when he moved to Britain.

I'm probably ruining my chances, but here's what it looked like when I finished with it:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...er-barton.html

It was in rough shape, neglected for going on five years, scavenged for parts, used as a dumping ground for parts that weren't needed in other computers... I gave it a new case, a quality power supply (after one dud, and one that didn't quite fit the need), new and faster RAM, new heatsink, newer lower-power GPU... I even stole the gold fan grille from a busted Antec TP-480 to put in the side panel to give it some bling.









I polish it every now and then:









Final specs:
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Asus A7N8X Deluxe
1GB SuperTalent DDR 400 CL2.5
Radeon X1300 Pro 256MB
Rosewill heatsink
Rosewill NIC
SeaGate 7200.11 160GB IDE
Lite-On DVD burner
Antec NSK6580
Ubuntu 10.04










Idk what to tell you.. you did a great job redoing your uncles computer. Your wire management needs some work but otherwise its a really nice system. Its actually based on one of Antecs Top of the line cases a couple of years ago. that new rosewill looks great on the processor and it would be a great Internet machine and BF2 machine if you were so inclined but I am very sorry... it is not a BUM man.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Yeah I know, but it was when I got it. Does that count for something? The old pics? Huh?


----------



## Enigma8750

At this moment it was a bum










Is this your Submission, Sir?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Yes, and/or in that first pic with the shredded cables and the PSU outside the case. Either is pretty ugly in my opinion.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. but its not a working model at that point ... No PSU.. I know I made a exception with the DFI for the 4 th this month but I am catching trash about that already even from the sumitter.. so lets go with the middle picture and any other one of that stage you can find. At that point. it is a working bum.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

It's got a PSU in that shot, it's just outside the case. You can see the 20-pin cable.

I do think I might have one or two other shots of the bench testing process though. I'll upload those.

Do you need a name or do you supply one?


----------



## Obakemono

AOpen HX08 case naked.


----------



## custommadename

That's the greatest thing I've seen in a long, long time. Excellent work!


----------



## Obakemono

Chenming MONSTER COMPUTER CASE, STRIP CLUB, and Bar and Grill. Open from 5pm till 2am, no cover charge.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Actually, a lot of these look pretty cool.

I mean, come on, an OVEN PC!


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obakemono* 

















Chenming MONSTER COMPUTER CASE, STRIP CLUB, and Bar and Grill. Open from 5pm till 2am, no cover charge.









Wow that case is huge,for a beige tower it looks pretty cool,not uber sexy but serves its purpose.


----------



## spRICE

Is the voting thread up? Can you post a link?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Here is my official entry:


----------



## Enigma8750

*That is a BUM my Friend.. Very uniquely ugly. And Windows 2k to Boot.. PUN
That was one of the most stable Operating systems that Microsoft ever put out.*


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhh I just saw the new Antec Case.. This needs to go on the BUM awards for sure..


----------



## custommadename

It's merely itching for paint, I think. Too bad it only has a one-track design though.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Ohhh I just saw the new Antec Case.. This needs to go on the BUM awards for sure..










Looks like a Star Wars set designer works for Antec now.


----------



## Enigma8750

It does have some great stuff though.. The ssd plug at the top. and some quick release sata plugs inside. there was some other stuff too but I just could get past all the ugly on the case. and the Slot protectors in the back are the kind that you break off with a screw driver and the wire management still sucks really Bad although they did put a back access hole for the cpu mount.


----------



## critternerd

I think thats actually a pretyy nice case IMHO


----------



## repo_man

E - when will the next BUM voting go up?


----------



## blooder11181

i have hp vectra vl400dt

pentium 3 1ghz
384mb
3d prothet 4500 64mb agp
20gb ide

pics soon


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


E - when will the next BUM voting go up?










We have a winner for this month Repo..

And the BUM..... for the Month of July is ......spRICE's ...Purple NightMare.


----------



## spRICE

That Darkfleet is definitely a step back for Antec. I would not spend any kind of money on that.
On a side note:
Happy Birthday for me
Happy Birthday for me
Happy Birthday dear spRICE...
Happy Birthday for me


----------



## Enigma8750

*Happy Birthday spRICE.. You just got BUMMED for your BIRTHDAY.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


i have hp vectra vl400dt

pentium 3 1ghz
384mb
3d prothet 4500 64mb agp
20gb ide

pics soon


I want to See it ...... Please....


----------



## Dead!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


I click ^^ THIS ^^, 
And see this


----------



## blooder11181

treated like a king


----------



## Enigma8750

*1. blooder11181 : The Royal BUM
*


















This pc was treated like a real king in the days of Bill Clinton and When Al Gore was just the inventor of the internets. Well it has molded a bit and George W Bush is gone and here we are left in a new World with once Royal PCs. Now it is definitely a Royal BUM.


----------



## Enigma8750

*2. Phaedrus2129: The Naked Truth.*



















You know.. You're walking down the city streets and you see this Naked BUM just walking down the Blvd with his wires hanging everywhere. Its embarrassing. I mean Who does this. BUTT I know that it happens every day and it happens in the BUM Submissions as well.. The Naked Truth.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Do you own a BUM??.. 








A BUM is a BUTT UGLY MACHINE.

They can be easily recognized by their wretched appearance and horrible noise that seems be be coming from somewhere inside. You may even fear taking the side cover off, as to not see the horror that awaits the revolting revelation. It still works but you couldn't give it to a homeless person even if you offered to let him plug it in, in your Yard. If you do have one of these machines.. Please Submit one for our August contest.. Win or Lose.. Your still going to be happy. It is all for fun and now they have prizes. So join in Today. We need two pictures of the BUM and a small amount of info on what it does exactly. It does not have to be a computer. Just a Machine. But computers are the best contestants..*


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Here's the ugliest I have ever had personally.










Joke: Dell.

That has to be the single most clever rick roll I've ever seen.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

ok. got this little beauty from the neighbor's garage sale for $5. the only thing missing is the mouse. its a compaq presario 4122. win95. 16mb ram. pentium 150mhz. the monitor was white originally, its kinda yellowish now. it takes approx. 2 1/2 minutes to start up and makes a ton of noise. notice the predator pic on the mobo.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhh Are you submitting this one.. Ohh please say you are... That one is a BUM for sure.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Ohhh Are you submitting this one.. Ohh please say you are... That one is a BUM for sure.

yeah. make it official


----------



## maxextz

you actually bought it?lol


----------



## custommadename

It makes a great keychain.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


you actually bought it?lol


it came with this so it wasn't a total loss.









added a couple more pics too.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


it came with this so it wasn't a total loss.









added a couple more pics too.


make sure you wash your hands.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## blooder11181

OMG 5.25 HARD DRIVE

its good to play Frisbee when they are dead
jk


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *compuman145* 
If that ultra new PC is running windows and windows is ultra new shouldn't it be bluescreening at that point like all new microsoft OS's?

That comes once it boots into the OS.


----------



## Rakivic

Persionaly I find this one ugly as all heck some guys fail attempt to make a steampunk case I dont know if he ran out of money or what. The green tubing needs to go and some type of side panel attached in my opinion.










There is also this one which I guess is a mater of taste personally I think it's ugly


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakivic*


Persionaly I find this one ugly as all heck some guys fail attempt to make a steampunk case I dont know if he ran out of money or what. The green tubing needs to go and some type of side panel attached in my opinion.










There is also this one which I guess is a mater of taste personally I think it's ugly












I agree, the *First* one looks like he started with a lot of steam but quickly said Hey what else could I be doing with my time. For once I would like to see just one build with water cooling done by a professional plumber and running copper tubing. inside the rig.

The *Second* looks like a computer that my grandmother would have in the family room next to the old out of tune piano.


----------



## maxextz

it think any dell would be at home on this thread even the alienware crap.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. they do need a better team of buyers for their cases.. Maybe if they would go to Lian li and have them do all their cases they would be better off..

If you own a BUM or have one in the house, Submit it. You could be a BUM like our other winners.


----------



## Enigma8750

BUM SUBMISSIONS









Quentin_Massys-The_Ugly_Duchess

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-...est-machine-pc-submissions-7.html#post8736188
*Our First BUM*

*Hurry and Submit your BUM ( BUTT UGLY MACHINE ) for the monthly Contest. We call it the BUM awards for short. We let people vote on who they think has the most Butt Ugly Machine, Then You will be put in the Butt Ugly Hall of Fame.*

*Not very many rules. Just live in the same house with the PC and get at least two pictures of the Submission.*

*Must be a part of your Household No exceptions. Well maybe a work PC. but that would need special permission.*

*Must be BUTT UGLY.*

*It Can be your Sisters Butt Ugly PC, OR Grandma's or Grandpa's Moldy old PC. Pink and beige especially.*

*You Would just have to own the machine and it would have to be a God awful, Ugly PC, from Hell. I'm Talking so ugly that when your friends see it, you say that its your brother or your sisters Rig that you are borrowing, till you build your real rig. That ugly.*

*So come on guys. Submit your ugly PCs for the month of Feb. Have fun but it has to be Butt UGLY to be submitted and must live in your house somewhere.*

*Dust and Grease stains are great. Broken drives are great. Massively ugly cases a must. Anything pretty will be rejected on site!!!!*

*







*

*Come on lets do it ... PLEASE... this will be so fun.*

*Here are some Ideas.*

*Ultra New..*

*







*

*Old*
*







*

*Wild*
*







*










OUR coveted first every BUM AWARD WINNER


For Past Winners see the BUM HALL OF FAME here!


----------



## Rakivic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I agree, the *First* one looks like he started with a lot of steam but quickly said Hey what else could I be doing with my time. For once I would like to see just one build with water cooling done by a professional plumber and running copper tubing. inside the rig.

The *Second* looks like a computer that my grandmother would have in the family room next to the old out of tune piano.


There are some really nice one done with copper tubing and that just do a google search for steampunk


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakivic*




















I think these are both awesome but hey i guess a BUM is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Enigma8750

My NEW BUM of the DAY is the New Antec... Ohhh Careful looking at it..


----------



## maxextz

i think this one looks nice.not for me but for someone else.


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

My NEW BUM of the DAY is the New Antec... Ohhh Careful looking at it..











what is bad!


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I would post any of the HAF series, but I don't own any


----------



## Enigma8750

*Does anyone have a BUM that they would like to submit.. You could be a Winner....*


----------



## xAPOCALYPSEx

anyone with the 800D wins

that case is so ****ing ugly


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Does anyone have a BUM that they would like to submit.. You could be a Winner....*

Yep, how about water-cooling ugly?


----------



## Enigma8750

That is unimaginably Ugly and you have made me sooooo happy.. This is so great.. This one could carry the whole race.. Wow... I am Impressed and a little sick... LOL


----------



## j0n3z3y

I threw up in my mouth a little...I think. I'm in such disgusted shock...I can't be sure


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Is it against the rules to throw up on a computer before submitting it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Come On You guys... I almost vomited too but I didn't make a big deal out of it.. There is no questioning that this is a genuine BUM.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is unimaginably Ugly and you have made me sooooo happy.. This is so great.. This one could carry the whole race.. Wow... I am Impressed and a little sick... LOL


Great! I'm glad my old case was unimaginably ugly... i think...







...you know in the right lighting and a little makeup paint it'd look decent....

so what do i win? besides eternal fame and glory... can I get an icon? a really pretty glittery sparkley ugly icon?


----------



## blooder11181

1-make it work 
2-o.c. 
and play metro 2033


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


1-make it work 
2-o.c. 
and play metro 2033



it was working, 7 years ago
it was overclocked
I'm parting it out, putting the water cooling in a prettier different case
metro 2033 looks cool, thx for telling me about it


----------



## InF3Rnus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xAPOCALYPSEx*


anyone with the 800D wins

that case is so ****ing ugly


It's named 800D for a reason... *Protip*: Put your mind in the gutter


----------



## Th0m0_202

^^^ lol i gets it. dirty dirty boy. ha


----------



## InF3Rnus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *th0m0_202* 
^^^ lol i gets it. Dirty dirty boy. Ha


----------



## AlexOnFyre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Center the Butt Ugly Machine wording and make the font bigger.. I really do like it.

And please put up the flame by itself so I can play too.. Pleasseeeeeee.









This is probably an odd first post, but, reading through this thread I half-expected that post to say "I crammed an mATX rig into this puppy, does it qualify?"


----------



## Enigma8750

Need more UGLY Machines for the August Run....


----------



## Neokolzia

Although I know this isn't an old PC... I have a old PoS behind me that would fit that bill but it just looks normal I think my uber benched PC now for 6 months looks alot Uglier specially with all of its Cables and fans...

And YES I do have alot more fans and cable where that came from that I just ran out of room on the bench to put... lol... I tell you Rubber bands were never so useful...


----------



## blooder11181

looks like someone waking up on warn night and is hair needs 2 hours on the _Hairdressing_


----------



## blooder11181

*PLEASE DONÂ´T LOOK


























LOL LOL
*


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow that is a dirty fan.. So... What kind of Cat you got. Looks like angora.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Here is my old Athlon XP-M 2600+ running @ 2.5GHz with 1GB PC3200 CL2 and a craptacular Geforce 3 Ti200. Abit AN7 motherboard and 160Gb SATA HDD. Running Ubuntu and XP sp3. Thermalright CPU and NB coolers. They were awesome back in the day. Heavy copper suckers.

Apevia case and power supply (600 watts I think?) and as you an see half the leds on the case died out lol. Cooler Master gages on the front. I was so pressed about those gages when they first came out.


----------



## blooder11181

donÂ´t no what cat(s) the previous owner had


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wow that is a dirty fan.. So... What kind of Cat you got. Looks like angora.

that's not really his case, those are common examples of dirty fans
http://compulayne.com/clean.htm









i think he was just using them as examples


----------



## blooder11181

i was bored trying to assemble g36c gearbox
(5 times and nothing)
so i checked computer dust
and was very bad pic


----------



## Enigma8750

I knew you didn't want to submit it.. I was just fascinated by the amount of hair in the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wildcard36qs : With his *Apevia Upheavial*.

Here is my old Athlon XP-M 2600+ running @ 2.5GHz with 1GB PC3200 CL2 and a craptacular Geforce 3 Ti200. Abit AN7 motherboard and 160Gb SATA HDD. Running Ubuntu and XP sp3. Thermalright CPU and NB coolers. They were awesome back in the day. Heavy copper suckers.

Apevia case and power supply (600 watts I think?) and as you an see half the leds on the case died out lol. Cooler Master gages on the front. I was so pressed about those gages when they first came out.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wildcard36qs : With his *Apevia Upheavial*.

Here is my old Athlon XP-M 2600+ running @ 2.5GHz with 1GB PC3200 CL2 and a craptacular Geforce 3 Ti200. Abit AN7 motherboard and 160Gb SATA HDD. Running Ubuntu and XP sp3. Thermalright CPU and NB coolers. They were awesome back in the day. Heavy copper suckers.

Apevia case and power supply (600 watts I think?) and as you an see half the leds on the case died out lol. Cooler Master gages on the front. I was so pressed about those gages when they first came out.
















































VETO. Not a BUM! In fact, this machine would be considered 733t by many just a couple short years past. And it's not ugly enough.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Yeah, the colors clash a bit, but I wouldn't class it as a true BUM.


----------



## spRICE

BUM!
That is definitely ugly!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey SPrice.. Can you take a picture of the prizes you got for Being a BUM and what did they say about an avatar at the bottom.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
VETO. Not a BUM! In fact, this machine would be considered 733t by many just a couple short years past. And it's not ugly enough.

I was thinking of that too.. I will consult the Secret BUM Council and have them rule on it.


----------



## College Smart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Here is my old Athlon XP-M 2600+ running @ 2.5GHz with 1GB PC3200 CL2 and a craptacular Geforce 3 Ti200. Abit AN7 motherboard and 160Gb SATA HDD. Running Ubuntu and XP sp3. Thermalright CPU and NB coolers. They were awesome back in the day. Heavy copper suckers.

Apevia case and power supply (600 watts I think?) and as you an see half the leds on the case died out lol. Cooler Master gages on the front. I was so pressed about those gages when they first came out.


Haha, I was never a fan of that case. Too bad both of my PCs have used it







. My first one was just like yours, except a silver case with blue lights. You should have seen the mess of wires--it was awful. My new one is black, but no window.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey SPrice.. Can you take a picture of the prizes you got for Being a BUM and what did they say about an avatar at the bottom.


Hmmm you just reminded me that I never got my prize. PMing now...
And they said that the avatar at the bottom is a no go because it is not an OCN-run competition.


----------



## Enigma8750

Sounds like we might have to go Unofficial again.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerjames* 
Yep, how about water-cooling ugly?


































Am I in for the August competition? When do you announce the "winner"? (when you're winning most ugly that's not really a win, is it?)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerjames* 
Am I in for the August competition? When do you announce the "winner"? (when you're winning most ugly that's not really a win, is it?)

Yes you are in for the competition for August.

I will start the first weekend of the month on Sunday. It will run for 8 days.

Its about being a BUM. Not being the Ugliest. NO One can be a true BUM unless they win the Privilege. You just might be changing your name pretty soon. That is a great BUM you got there Mattie.


----------



## Ando

Lazy bench setup


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Sounds like we might have to go Unofficial again.

Well Repo just PMed me and he just forgot to send it







So now we're back in business. And maybe someday us BUMs will get the recognition we deserve...


----------



## Enigma8750

I hope not.. That would ruin Everything. BUM's are Rogues.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I hope not.. That would ruin Everything. BUMs are Rogues

Lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ando*


Lazy bench setup




























Ando... Nice try but that rig is a picture turned sideways and what is up with the wire management.

Sorry Man.. Nice Try but... you are Rejected.. Disqualified. .


----------



## spRICE

What just happened?
That computer is on it's side. You can tell by looking at the drape behind it. And also It's not resting on that shelf looking thing because if you look hard enough you can see that it is not even touching.


----------



## Enigma8750

SPrice.. here look.. I took the photo and turned it.. Now it looks right.


----------



## Ando

on its side










standing up



















ps, this is my OLD computer - and the wires are from temp probs and fans coz I was benching it for a comp.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay thank you for making it more easy to see. Believe it or not.. I have gotten a lot of fakes so I am always careful. But it is just not ugly. But I can submit it to the council if you would like.


----------



## spRICE

I don't know what to think anymore...
But I still think it is ugly enough for the comp, even though it probably won't win.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay SPrice.. You have convinced me. He's in.. You are absolutely right and I was wrong. Thanks for letting me know gently.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay SPrice.. You have convinced me. He's in.. You are absolutely right and I was wrong. Thanks for letting me know gently.


Wait are you being sarcastic?
Do you hate me?


----------



## Mr.Microsoft




----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Microsoft*












That is gross.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Wait are you being sarcastic?
Do you hate me?











No. Sprice.. You are a BUM. An Official BUM and your words mean a lot to me. I don't mind when someone has a different opinion. I am not hard Headed. I don't mind defending my side but I don't mind to say when I am wrong too. It happens..

No SPrice. I could never hate you.. You have too good of a heart.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No. Sprice.. You are a BUM. An Official BUM and your words mean a lot to me. I don't mind when someone has a different opinion. I am not hard Headed. I don't mind defending my side but I don't mind to say when I am wrong too. It happens..

No SPrice. I could never hate you.. You have too good of a heart.


OK Good


----------



## spRICE

I finally got my Awards for being a BUM!
Here they are:

















So for anybody on the fence about entering this ugly competition, know that *you can win these beautiful OCN prizes!*


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
I finally got my Awards for being a BUM!
Here they are:

So for anybody on the fence about entering this ugly competition, know that *you can win these beautiful OCN prizes!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I finally got my Awards for being a BUM!
Here they are:

















So for anybody on the fence about entering this ugly competition, know that *you can win these beautiful OCN prizes!*


Cool prizes SPrice.. I think you are pretty cool yourself. My Bum Brother.


----------



## Enigma8750

Vote for the August* B*utt*U*gly*M*achine of the month contest.


----------



## harrison

what do you think


----------



## spRICE

Here is the link:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/796484-bum-bum-awards-august.html


----------



## Enigma8750

you mean This is the Link


----------



## ElTimba

My old rig, when I thought vinyl was the coolest thing invented...









     

Those things at the bottom are rails for the CD drives that I would just leave in the case.

Oh! and it's hard drive...

...is on my wall


----------



## Neokolzia

I should have taken a pic of my 360 when I had it opened up... Horror show... I cleaned it up though unfortunetly


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Here is the link:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/796484-bum-bum-awards-august.html


No idea how that happened.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerjames* 
Yep, how about water-cooling ugly?































I showed my wife these photos today and she reminded me of the time when this computer attacked her and ripped her pajama pants (off?) when she was trying to go to bed (it use to be in our bedroom years ago next to her side of the bed)

completely true story. She says her pants snagged on the plexiglass or screws or... maybe it was something else?


----------



## spRICE




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*


I showed my wife these photos today and she reminded me of the time when this computer attacked her and ripped her pajama pants (off?) when she was trying to go to bed (it use to be in our bedroom years ago next to her side of the bed)

completely true story. She says her pants snagged on the plexiglass or screws or... maybe it was something else?


You never said it was a woman eater as well. Wow


----------



## snowman88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElTimba* 
My old rig, when I thought vinyl was the coolest thing invented...









     

Those things at the bottom are rails for the CD drives that I would just leave in the case.

Oh! and it's hard drive...

...is on my wall









+1 for admitting that atrocity is your old rig.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You never said it was a woman eater as well. Wow









honestly I had forgotten about it since it happened several years ago

i'll have a submission for next month, my 1055t test rig:









I'll upload the rest of the photos later but trust me, it's craptastic


----------



## spRICE

There should be a rule about winning too many times. No more than twice a year


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


There should be a rule about winning too many times. No more than twice a year










alright I'll save the photos until next year









sorry my stuff is ugly but functional/practical

good thing we don't have a Butt Ugliest Car contest


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*


alright I'll save the photos until next year









sorry my stuff is ugly but functional/practical

good thing we don't have a Butt Ugliest Car contest










You've already won twice?

edit: No I think I have you beat in the ugliest car


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*


honestly I had forgotten about it since it happened several years ago

i'll have a submission for next month, my 1055t test rig:









I'll upload the rest of the photos later but trust me, it's craptastic


Very good.. I am looking forward to some New Ugliness. And I never said you could not achieve Super Bum Status so overclockjames.. Bring it on.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Very good.. I am looking forward to some New Ugliness. And I never said you could not achieve Super Bum Status so overclockjames.. Bring it on.










I guess I'm just jealous of your superBUMness overclockerjames


----------



## rocstar96

Editing Fail. lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 









Editing Fail. lol









What language are you speaking and how long have you had this Problem. Did the volcano have any adverse effects on the population there.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*











Editing Fail. lol


----------



## ticallista




----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ticallista* 









That is just weird.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ticallista* 









Wow.. I love it for September.. I need a few more pictures.


----------



## ticallista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.. I love it for September.. I need a few more pictures.


Bummer. I took like 2-3 pics of it back then. I thought I found one but then realised it was the same one







.

Can provide details of its hideousness if you want lol.


----------



## spRICE

Bump! 
If anybody out there has an ugly computer then speak up and show it!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks spRICE.. I don't think we will have a bum for Sept. if we don't get some entrys.. Imagine no more BUMS... Bummer. Dude.


----------



## spRICE

This makes me sad.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i have a ugly old IBM pentium 4 rig at work. i'll take some pics on tuesday and post em. i haven't opened it in while. hopefully its really dirty inside.


----------



## spRICE

!!!!!!!!


----------



## custommadename

Actually, that may mean that one guy with an average-looking computer can enter and win...


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. it has happened before. I think what killed us was the idea that we became official and not Rogue enough any more. I think people liked the idea of BUMming the System and doing something just for fun with no pay off other than bragging rights. And the fact that OCN does not give you a moniker at the bottom of your Posts to proclaim your BUM ness. No reason to bother.


----------



## custommadename

I won the first contest and got something for it. Are you saying that we killed ourselves off right out of the gate?


----------



## Enigma8750

No I think when it was just a fun no prizes weird thread then people loved it.. now people are really taking their UGLY very Seriously..


----------



## spRICE

Then no more prizes.


----------



## Enigma8750

If I can get 5 Entries for the BUM of the MONTH Club then we will do it.. otherwise we will skip September and wait for OCT.


----------



## Dorkseid

All you need is 5 people with Antec DF-85 cases.









LOL, JK. I should see if my sister still has the Thunderbird system I built her in 2003. The one in the lime green see-thru case that she really, really wanted. I'll give her a call tomorrow...


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh please do.. That would be AWESOME


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im kinda on the fence with this one. its ugly. probably not a winner. its an IBM pentium4 1.8ghz w/EVGA 8400gs and a 200w psu! sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, they dont do this system justice!

edit: yes, that is the disk drive from the compac i entered last month. the drive from this one died so i swapped em. that compac was worth the 5 bucks i paid for it!


----------



## R00ST3R

I'll get some pics up tonight of my BUM submission Enigma. Just finished the homemade disco ball last night, still trying to figure out where I'm going to place the sequins that spell "BD".


----------



## R00ST3R

Alright. I'm finished with my BUM submission. What you are going to see below, may be shocking, and therefore not to be viewed by those with heart conditions.

To make a long story short, I won a bet. I can recite, word for word, every line in the movie Black Dynamite, and I'm such a big fan of the movie I named my rig after it. After naming the rig, my girlfriend went so far as to make a bet that I would NOT have the "cahones" (<-is that how it's spelled?) to dress my rig up Black Dynamite style. As you can see below, she was very wrong. Enjoy!


























All the "props" used in this were hand made by myself (except the gun). I wasn't able to get the sequins that spelled the initials "BD" done, because I destroyed them trying to. So maybe the pic below will give you an idea of what that would look like.









I feel this is a perfect candidate for the prestigious BUM competition for two reasons:
1. Only a BUM would do this to their rig.
2. It's certainly one Butt Ugly Machine.
So I'm double "BUM'ing" this thing. Obviously, it's a winner!


----------



## repo_man

^^^ I love the hat!


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


^^^ I love the hat!


















For the right price, I can make you one







.


----------



## Enigma8750

I am with repo. That is THE MOST original MOD that I have seen on OCN in 3 years of me being here. You have restored my faith in the BUM awards and I will be putting you three guys together for the next contest.

Thanks for the Coolness. Contest Starts Sunday Night.

Quote:



Black Dynamite:
Who the hell is interrupting my kung fu?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


im kinda on the fence with this one. its ugly. probably not a winner. its an IBM pentium4 1.8ghz w/EVGA 8400gs and a 200w psu! sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, they dont do this system justice!

edit: yes, that is the disk drive from the compac i entered last month. the drive from this one died so i swapped em. that compac was worth the 5 bucks i paid for it!


Dr BrownFinger.. Thank you for your Newest BUM Submission.. All is right with the world.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am with repo. That is THE MOST original MOD that I have seen on OCN in 3 years of me being here. You have restored my faith in the BUM awards and I will be putting you two guys together for the next contest.

Thanks for the Coolness. Contest Starts Sunday Night.


Come on now, you're making me blush







. I'm glad to be participating Enigma. I really enjoy the BUM thread, and how fun you make it to read







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black Dynamite*

Now Aunt Billy how many times I told you not to call here and interrupt my kung fu!?


----------



## Enigma8750

I have never seen Black Dynamite.. But







is getting my order soon.


----------



## mib2347

I don't even have words to describe that


----------



## Enigma8750

Down And FUNKY!!! would be my words but lets see what Black Dynamite has to say.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

*Server from Hell!*This is my current server that i can't be bothered putting into a case.

Specs:

Pentium 4 - 3Ghz 
some shuttle motherboard
2x1gb DDR400
64mb nvidia MX440
450w codegen
750gb WD
windows 7
- vote for me


----------



## R00ST3R

^^Man, that's gonna be some stiff competition^^

Might have to up my game and throw a fro on the rig, to compete with that


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 
^^Man, that's gonna be some stiff competition^^

Might have to up my game and throw a fro on the rig, to compete with that










haha thanks man!
i did some minor mods to it


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 









I totally lost it (at work) when I saw the disco ball







...and the hat just tops it off; friggin awesome!


----------



## Enigma8750

Let me see it all together working and your in.. More engineering.. Man... you could mount the PSU out side the box. or connect two boxes..


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Let me see it all together working and your in.. More engineering.. Man... you could mount the PSU out side the box. or connect two boxes..

better connect my butt ugly CRT to top it off


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
I totally lost it (at work) when I saw the disco ball







...and the hat just tops it off; friggin awesome!

Thank's candy_van! That was actually the hardest "prop" to make. All those tiny little pieces of a cut-up CD were quite difficult to get hot glued to the foam ball, instead of my fingers







.

I'm glad I was able to bring you some joy, while slaving away at work


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 
Thank's candy_van! That was actually the hardest "prop" to make. All those tiny little pieces of a cut-up CD were quite difficult to get hot glued to the foam ball, instead of my fingers







.

I'm glad I was able to bring you some joy, while slaving away at work









Most definitely, thanks for that









...and I just noticed there's a gun in there too lol; you've got my vote dude 100%


----------



## Enigma8750

No body is voting or the Sept BUM AWARDS


----------



## Enigma8750

Vote


----------



## candy_van

Done


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Updates to my submission









The PSU is mounted onto a cardboard plate held by nails









will update tomorrow


----------



## Enigma8750

looking forward to what you have in store next..LOL


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
looking forward to what you have in store next..LOL

hahahahaha


----------



## custommadename

Voted! Good luck to all the contestants.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
I totally lost it (at work) when I saw the disco ball







...and the hat just tops it off; friggin awesome!

winner LOL!disco ball kills it hahahahah


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

*Update*








*AND YES IT PLAYS CRYSIS*


----------



## A-Dub

Here's my first scratch build, Ultra x3.

Ultra x3 is:
Ultra cheap, cost me ~$15 to build.
Ultra small, probably the smallest case that fits a full ATX mobo.
Ultra ghetto!

Build log here:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-ultra-x3.html


----------



## custommadename

I like it!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Look's like next month is going to be fun


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Any thing with LED and window panel goes into the Butt Ugliest Machines PC Submissions thread.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Any thing with LED and window panel goes into the Butt Ugliest Machines PC Submissions thread.

will cling wrap go good in mine as a side window?
meh im done with it.


----------



## b0klau




----------



## emc_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b0klau* 









+1

I used to wonder what a Fan case would look like... now I know and I don't like it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


will cling wrap go good in mine as a side window?
meh im done with it.










This is soo funny.. or alumininum foil as a metal outer she with the saran wrap sandwiched between the board and the foil.

I love that... Thank you for your Submission..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-Dub*


Here's my first scratch build, Ultra x3.

Ultra x3 is:
Ultra cheap, cost me ~$15 to build.
Ultra small, probably the smallest case that fits a full ATX mobo.
Ultra ghetto!

Build log here:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-ultra-x3.html






































I am so Impressed ... Is it finished.. I have to know if you have more planned for this one... Thanks for your submission.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks guys for restoring my Faith in the BUM AWARDS.. 
I thought it was dieing but this shows lots of life. 
Bless you one and all.


----------



## Domino

lol if i still had my old gaming rig, i slabed that puppy in a old dell demension case. had custom cooling, turn out pieces to properly fit the rig, and sli'ed 9600GTs. lol

before that an old dell with a faulty overheating x700 in it. had a gaint fan cooling it and a power supply handing inside so it would work. xD Wouldn't turn on if properly seated.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Looking forward to more submissions


----------



## Enigma8750

You have got that right....


----------



## adadk

Dismantled my old MHRÂ² casemod to do more work on it. Cant be bothered to finish it. But this made a great backup gaming machine, and since I'm redoing my main rig into a new case with watercooling, I needed to put this back together quickly and easily.


----------



## Brutuz

Not an entire computer, but I present to you my old 6800GS' ghetto cooler:








Sadly, it worked better than the stock heatsink. (It still had the stock one under that cardboard)

My computer when I went caseless: (Not really that ugly but I can't find pics of the old beige case I had)









Yes, that is a board game box that I had my motherboard on.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Yes, that is a board game box that I had my motherboard on.

What game is it? RISK? Monopoly? Or me all time favorite, Chutes and Ladders?
Need moar details!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow Guys.. You're all bringing Tears to my Eyes... I'm So Happy.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 
What game is it? RISK? Monopoly? Or me all time favorite, Chutes and Ladders?
Need moar details!!

i believe that is monopoly


----------



## A-Dub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am so Impressed ... Is it finished.. I have to know if you have more planned for this one... Thanks for your submission.



Thanks! Its done for now...Eventually I plan to:
Paint it
Add some case feet
Install some fan grills or modder's mesh over the fans.
Maybe swap out the fans for some with led's.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-Dub*


Thanks! Its done for now...Eventually I plan to:
Paint it
Add some case feet
Install some fan grills or modder's mesh over the fans.
Maybe swap out the fans for some with led's.


Keep me up to date.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

When does the next BUM voting poll start?


----------



## Enigma8750

it is going on now.. but the next one will be the second sunday of the next month.


----------



## Dirtyworks




----------



## custommadename

Wow, that is professionally hideous!


----------



## Dirtyworks

It, honest to god, smells like vanilla too.


----------



## Thedark1337

^ LOL seriously?














I like the disco ball inside that other guys case. It is too hilarious


----------



## Enigma8750

Oh man.. The BUM Contest for next month is going to be so cool.. Thanks for the submission.. I love it.


----------



## spRICE

I love it... but don't understand it


----------



## Reista

vacuum cleaner









AND








haha- just kidding!


----------



## Reista

as far a dust is concerned though.....


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. That's one good BUM too.. You're in.. does it work?


----------



## Reista

GAH- don't consider me! i didnt read the OP closely. i just posted some terrifying pictures. I don't live in the same household as them. Sorry >.<

Although... i might submit my tricked out tyan KT lol POS


----------



## Yoko Littner

***. i clicked on that link and this:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
I click ^^ THIS ^^,
And see this


----------



## rent.a.john

First thing that came to my mind when I saw this thread.


----------



## Reista

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rent.a.john* 
First thing that came to my mind when I saw this thread.



















Good God! Goodbye lungs! I wonder if the heatsink is filled with ashes, or the rad water has tar in it


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reista* 
vacuum cleaner








[/COLOR]

huge nose


----------



## Behemoth777

That is disgusting.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reista* 










Swizz Beatz.









Shock G.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
That is disgusting.

B.. I have to agree.. that is not a BUM.. That is an Ashtray.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Swizz Beatz.









Shock G.


















**** I died laughing when I saw Swizz Beats haha


----------



## Cata1yst

how long until someone is desperate enough to take a deuce on their case...


----------



## rocstar96

Whats the prize? Im going to take some pix on my old Celeron rig which is 10 years old i think


----------



## Nordic_Thunder12

God these are ugly


----------



## RedFox911




----------



## Nordic_Thunder12

Alright guys i thought i would post my bum submission..
Its a good setup and has lasted me through the hard times.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nordic_Thunder12* 
Alright guys i thought i would post my bum submission..
Its a good setup and has lasted me through the hard times.


























































thats pretty dam ugly..
the tags? should i even ask...


----------



## custommadename

Nice! Does it run? Why not remove the tape from the PSU fan?


----------



## Nordic_Thunder12

yea it runs like a charm and i dont know why i never bothered to remove it


----------



## R00ST3R

^^That's an excellent entry there Nordic_Thunder12^^

It's going to make Enigma very happy







.


----------



## Nordic_Thunder12

thanks rooster, im glad you guys like my submission


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nordic_Thunder12* 
yea it runs like a charm and i dont know why i never bothered to remove it

leave it .. It gives it character.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 
^^That's an excellent entry there Nordic_Thunder12^^

It's going to make Enigma very happy







.

You are So right.


----------



## spRICE

I don't even know what to say about the hard drive placement.


----------



## Nordic_Thunder12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
I don't even know what to say about the hard drive placement.


hey at least it works thou, thats the important thing

ive been thinking about wrapping my entire computer in plastic bags and submerging it in ice cold water to lower the temp, something similar to this, i just need a bigger bucket or a really large mason jug


----------



## custommadename




----------



## RedFox911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nordic_Thunder12*


hey at least it works thou, thats the important thing

ive been thinking about wrapping my entire computer in plastic bags and submerging it in ice cold water to lower the temp, something similar to this, i just need a bigger bucket or a really large mason jug










o dear..


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nordic_Thunder12*


hey at least it works thou, thats the important thing

ive been thinking about wrapping my entire computer in plastic bags and submerging it in ice cold water to lower the temp, something similar to this, i just need a bigger bucket or a really large mason jug










Condensation....


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nordic_Thunder12* 
hey at least it works thou, thats the important thing

ive been thinking about wrapping my entire computer in plastic bags and submerging it in ice cold water to lower the temp, something similar to this, i just need a bigger bucket or a really large mason jug










Make a mineral Oil PC instead


You Tube


----------



## NonOtherThenI

Wow, i would give you boo koos of rep for this if I could. This is truly some mad scientists class thinking here. Love it, just love it. Now if we add a freon coil to chill the oil you'd be rocking the most unique cooling system ever built. This would be fairly easy, you could even gut a small ac and add the lines as necessary to get the coil from the oil to the condenser and whatnot in the ac unit. Then we just smack that big fan you have in there up against it and BAM, 30 degree drop in temps. Maybe not 30, but enough lol. Come to think of it, reading this has just given me a solution to a chiller I wanted to build. Thanks for the vid, it's stuff like this that inspires me to build the monsters I build.

Wait, would the coil introduce any errant conductive material? That would suck, coat it with something maybe???


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

new bum comp tomorrow


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nordic_Thunder12* 
Alright guys i thought i would post my bum submission..
Its a good setup and has lasted me through the hard times.










Some how I'm guessing that those hard times are getting confused with "HardTime"...lol JK

It may help if you got rid of the evidence tags, it screams volumes lol..jk


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Some how I'm guessing that those hard times are getting confused with "HardTime"...lol JK

It may help if you got rid of the evidence tags, it screams volumes lol..jk

So how bout a story behind those evidence tags


----------



## Phaedrus2129

This bad enough?


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
No, not compared to the previous rig. I've seen cleaner looking rigs in dumpsters, at the dump.

Yours just needs a vacuum, and perhaps a less tacky looking case...


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

phaedrus you dont like your lan boy? I guess its not the best looking but since that thing is a beast at air flow i'd use it.


----------



## nolimits882000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 

This bad enough?

Lol at the LanBoy Air. Somehow should've known it would show up in this thread.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedFox911* 
So how bout a story behind those evidence tags

What you want me to put one together.

Ok he got caught illegally entering the Matrix and agent smith confiscated the computer because the owner was too good at UT III.

Or or, illegally breeding vicious dust bunnies for underground dust bunny fighting.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
What you want me to put one together.

No i was just asking arcticwolf


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
phaedrus you dont like your lan boy? I guess its not the best looking but since that thing is a beast at air flow i'd use it.

It isn't terrible... But I really would pick, say, a P183 over it most days.

If they were to implement some of the ideas in this into a P1** series case, then I'd be all over it. But the looks, cable management, a few other things... It just doesn't feel like a finished product yet.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedFox911* 
No i was just asking arcticwolf

Fair play, it has got me wondering also HHHHHhhhhmmm.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 

















This bad enough?

Actually this is so cool looking that you better get a patient on this before Cooler Master or Lian Li get their mitts on it.. But it's A BUM.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
I'll give it a shot. I hope everyone can have some humor and agree on the lul-factor of this one:










This is so sleek and stylish! I'm gonna go buy a volkswagen.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Actually this is so cool looking that you better get a patient on this before Cooler Master or Lian Li get their mitts on it.. But it's A BUM.


Actually it's made by Antec


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

When does the new voting open?


----------



## Enigma8750

10-10-10 That is really Cool.


----------



## lewblue83

i made a thread about this already. but i dont know this guy, just came across it on craigslist. but id like to nominate it, it deserves the award. lmao

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/sys/1977189061.html


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
i made a thread about this already. but i dont know this guy, just came across it on craigslist. but id like to nominate it, it deserves the award. lmao

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/sys/1977189061.html

I was reading it and I was thinking "this is going to be epic". Then I saw the pictures and I thought "I am dissapoint







"


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
I was reading it and I was thinking "this is going to be epic". Then I saw the pictures and I thought "I am dissapoint







"

yup. it just looks like a big ball of fail


----------



## smash_mouth01

So what part of that computer on craigs list suggests that he's an engineer?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Oh sure, it's not pretty but it was my workhorse system for a good 7 or so years...



















Oh now that I'm going through pics. I do have a horrid blue case I bought from a local shop... used it for maybe 3 months and sold it... gah ><.










I would have to dig up more than just that shot though at the moment.

There we go! Notice Deer Bran PSU #040! Woo.


----------



## custommadename

Wow, that is absolutely disgusting! What were case designers thinking?


----------



## Enigma8750

They were thinking... Hurry lets get this done.. Tonight's meat loaf night at the Sizzler.


----------



## custommadename

Yes, likely. Though I wonder what today's contemporary case designs would look like in a few years...


----------



## Enigma8750

Maybe like this..


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 

This bad enough?

It's not a bad looking case really, pretty practical and very modular. It's not the greatest looking thing but it's not awful.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Maybe like this..










I actually like the way that looks.


----------



## custommadename

Well, looks like that's where case design is heading!


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link* 
Oh sure, it's not pretty but it was my workhorse system for a good 7 or so years...



















Oh now that I'm going through pics. I do have a horrid blue case I bought from a local shop... used it for maybe 3 months and sold it... gah ><.










I would have to dig up more than just that shot though at the moment.

There we go! Notice Deer Bran PSU #040! Woo.



















Can you post what's inside that old AMD white box?
The clearish blue plastic one is a neat bum case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


I actually like the way that looks.


Yea. me too. I have got the itch to do one like that myself.


----------



## Enigma8750

Actually, that is the prettiest White box I have seen in years.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I'll give it a shot. I hope everyone can have some humor and agree on the lul-factor of this one:











 This is probably my favorite Mac case ever. When my bro gets rid of his, I'm taking the case.









And considering how old the design is, I'd say Apple was ahead of their time when they released it.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX* 
Can you post what's inside that old AMD white box?
The clearish blue plastic one is a neat bum case.

LOL! Sure, I did a huge photo dump of my old systems on the PC history thread here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...er-time-7.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Actually, that is the prettiest White box I have seen in years.

Thanks? I mean it was an alright case, just... plain. Hadn't owned a white box / off-white box before but true, usually when you think generic white box, you think of the poor BUM PCs in this thread (or at least I do).


----------



## R00ST3R

I'm lost. Are any these posts actual entries for the next BUM competition? When is the next comp btw?


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r00st3r* 
i'm lost. Are any these posts actual entries for the next bum competition? When is the next comp btw?

10/10/2010


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


10/10/2010










Sweet, thanx dude!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


This is probably my favorite Mac case ever. When my bro gets rid of his, I'm taking the case.









And considering how old the design is, I'd say Apple was ahead of their time when they released it.


I think they had Lian Li build that case too.. I am not sure but I think it was.









And Of course the BUM of 10/10/10 is gonna be so Cool.


----------



## custommadename

So, voting starts on 10/10?


----------



## R00ST3R

Waiting patiently for the new BUM competition to start... it's 10/10/10 btw


----------



## microsoft windows

Alright, here's my BUM submission. I think I got the worst computers out of all.









Here's my current computing setup with the Gateway2000 P5-200.









Here's another photo of the P5-200 from way back when the place was a little cleaner.









This is my other computer, but it doesn't work anymore, so I started using the Gateway2000 again. I got to say that old Gateway 2000 is one of the best computers I have ever had. It's rock-solid and has held up great for over 14 years. I got no plans on replacing it any time soon.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks for the submission Micro... Great BUM.


----------



## Syrillian

yupper, that is pretty darn "BUM", but cooooooool....!


----------



## Dirtyworks

Is there going to be another BUM competition? If so, when & can I resubmit?


----------



## Enigma8750

I really hope this Sunday will kick off the next competition but so far it don't look good..


----------



## dlee7283




----------



## spRICE

We need BUMs!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes.. WE NEED BUMs... Will this be the END of the BUM AWARDS... Could be..


----------



## A-Dub

Get your submissions ready! Newegg is having their very own BUM contest, the Newegg Wanfest Pimp My Rig Contest:
http://wanfest.newegg.com/?page=page&abbr=pmr


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks.. I will be joining in on that one.


----------



## spRICE

Lol they stole your idea!


----------



## PCSarge

hmm do i dare....i wonder what i can fit in an old HP SFF case.....

in lue note i have many that are bumming around my crawlspace and work, but are unfunctional due to my part thefts from them xD


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Lol they stole your idea!


That happens to me all the time.. Actually over the past 20 years I have conceived over 10 things that would have Netted me Millions in dollars Cash but it always comes out a year after I share it. Too fast for me to do it.. And I don't have a patent attorney on my payroll.

I am glad to be of service to my fellow man and my world. The one thing that they didn't get was my perpetual Power generation system. That was so scary that I made myself forget it.


----------



## ryanlusk

Here's my rig


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanlusk*


Here's my rig











That hard drive looks like it's defying gravity, what the heck is it attached to???


----------



## ryanlusk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[\\/]Paris*


That hard drive looks like it's defying gravity, what the heck is it attached to???


Nothing. It is defying gravity.

It's actually like this








It's resting on a piece of metal that I drilled holes through so I can screw the drives in. I put pieces of bike tubing in between them to cut down on vibration.


----------



## custommadename

I like your video card's "fan."


----------



## ryanlusk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


I like your video card's "fan."










I hate that fan so much that I ripped it out. The fan is so loud and the cable gets all caught in it and it vibrates super badly, makes a racket. 
But eventually it kept shutting down so I had to put it back on, but I'm looking for some sort of alternative method to keep it quieter. I bought a fanless AGP card for 5 bucks but the max resolution on it is 800x600 and in device manager it says "the device cannot be started" so it doesn't work very well at all. 
Oh well.


----------



## custommadename

Why not use an aftermarket fan? Here you go:

Thread link with install pics

Working eBay link


----------



## srsparky32

i wish i had an old crappy comp to show. all i have is my old dell but its not quite BUM.


----------



## ryanlusk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Why not use an aftermarket fan? Here you go:

Thread link with install pics

Working eBay link


Thanks!
It says its compatible with my card and would be under 5 bucks. Maybe if I get some money on my paypal I'll order it.


----------



## custommadename

No problem at all! Good luck!


----------



## Morizuno

Some old hp I won on ebay for 200$ a few years ago







. I gave to to my sister for a birthday present, but she recently returned it as she went to college and needed to get a laptop.


----------



## Enigma8750

Very Nice BUM.. Thanks for your Submission.


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Very Nice BUM.. Thanks for your Submission.


No problem


----------



## wh-ATI

There's a fermi in there... sooo 1 year ago


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wh-ATI* 








There's a fermi in there... sooo 1 year ago

Yea.. How'd you know...LOL


----------



## Morizuno

bump for bums


----------



## Enigma8750

bump for bums.


----------



## alancsalt

Front Quarter View










Side View










Monitor (42" 1080P Television)

Truth is stranger than fiction.

Sub-tropics, overheats and bluescreens as it is near eastern window, hence the swish grille for kiddy fingers hiding an ultra kaze 3000rpm fan.

Four hdd of videos on a controller card.

Showing daily on the 42" 1080P Television/Monitor.

M2N68-CM mobo, AMD processor, fanless NVidia 8400 video card.

They didn't care about pretty. They just wanted it to keep running on hot days (38C and 50- 100% humidity - well it feels like it!)

I was removing a DVD drive that had died, rusted thru on top from vermin urine. Never seen a DVD fail that way before. Anyway, remembered this thread and took the photos.

I look after it for them "as cheaply as possible". Now, on the advice of my lawyer, I refuse to answer any further questions.


----------



## Enigma8750

Very nice Submission.. we need a couple more and we are ready to play again.


----------



## mretgis

Here is my submission, these are in a little older setups of mine so i dont have multi shots of the machines just the furniture that houses them

L to R: Gateway P3, K6 rig (can't see box), K7 gray box with mismatched CD and floppy (i wish I had pics of the guts, when it came apart it was one big fluff ball inside (only had intake fans for a while)), I think the 2600+ rig (later 3200+) in CM wavemaster case with the front door removed showing 2 mismatched CD/DVD and a floppy. Had 4 blue cold cathodes, every fan had blue LED's as well. At night it lit that whole room up. Very bad looking upclose, and lastly the fileserver box which you can barely see and was actually very sharp looking even in the plain gray box (had no optical or floppy drives installed).









This features that fileserver in its old case. the monitor on the left was a 21" dell that couldn't be used for installs because it took 45+ seconds to warm up so I couldn't see POST or boot menu when i dual booted. mismatched bezels on drives, horrible old white box.









The crib PC: that is a penny under the tape to block the pwr led cause i can't be bothered to unplug it. The dust bunnies used to be friends with the dead roaches that got vacuumed up before the machine made it to its current location.

















just a pic with the tv stand that can be seen in the first two pics as a second picture









I just realized that im sitting in that black chair right now. its been through over 10 years of abuse and the arms are always falling off but i put it back together and don't bother with getting a new one.


----------



## Enigma8750

I sees a bum.. thanks for the submission.


----------



## Crabid

Sigh, I loved this case, since I build it myself (and never finished), but in hindsight, this is where it belongs:


----------



## spRICE

It's good to finally get some BUMs in here


----------



## unexpectedly

"they" said mine needs to be here... I did a post about putting it together.


----------



## Liighthead

^ i reakon thats a pretty sweet case! hows that bum! nice case =D


----------



## Enigma8750

Looks like a BUM to me and maybe even a win. Thanks for the Submission, It is very UnExpected.. LOL


----------



## jdcrispe95

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/905051-most-dusty-computer-ever.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Thank you for the submission jdcrispe95


----------



## unexpectedly

This might actually be a serious BUM submission and not the accidental one which is my F1 folding rig.

First pic: This actually is an update for the F1 BUM submission rig as well as an intro to our "server" ... The F1 rig is on the bottom shelf and now has a Zalman cpu cooler on the 10556 x6, a 9800GT, and a GTX460 I just got and he's hard at work making roughly 25k ppd. He's hooked up to the 19" Dell monitor via a KVM.

Also attached to the KVM is our server, which is sideways behind the monitor. See the surprise above and behind the monitor?









I first talked about our server in this thread when someone was worried about needing a server rack or cabinet for his home NAS. This box has a AMD Phenom II 9550 X4 on ASUS M3N78-VM motherboard with 6G DDR2 RAM in an ancient SuperMicro case. This server runs 2 active virtual machines and serves our RAID to the business. One of the VMs is our internal webserver (for employess and for development) as well as running a cron that is essential to our business process. Another VM hosts a postgres database that serves our accounting.

Yes, that is an Ikea cabinet that was left abandoned in the business space that I'm renting now! We cut out sections on the back and top with 4x fans in each moving air through the cabinet. We also put it on casters. The quad outlet for this case are 2 dedicated 115V 20A circuits shared with nothing else.

That Supermicro server case initially housed my AMD K6-2 3D Now! windows 2000 box that I used for my desktop at work from 2000 until ... 2004? 05? It's purpose is to hold the components and not cause me to have to stop working to work on it. I open it up and dust it out every year or two. Smiley face is the power button. 3.5" drive is disconnected... Just didn't bother to remove it. Notice how thick the aluminum plate is. It was scrap laying in the shop at the time ... it happened to meet the dimensional needs we were looking for ... depth for HDD, width for 2 fans + 4 HDDs.









Now for the good stuff... pretty decent motherboard that I picked up at Fry's and has integrated hdmi video (didn't even notice until this year). It's got 6G of DDR2 RAM. The two SSDs are in a RAID fed from the motherboard. The PCIe card is a raid controller. PCI card is a gigbit ethernet adapter; one cable is split out from the firewall, the other to our network. All the drives were inside the case until we noticed they are hot as hades. ... so we routed the cabling out the back of the case and have the drives bolted to an aluminum plate with fans blowing across them. Copper plates on top are for more cooling and extra stability. OS is ubuntu server. 9.04
















Chris


----------



## WhiteCastle

My Daily Usage BUM








My Broke BUM


----------



## Enigma8750

Custom Old Dell Clamshells make great BUMs


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;11922384*
> This might actually be a serious BUM submission and not the accidental one which is my F1 folding rig.
> 
> First pic: This actually is an update for the F1 BUM submission rig as well as an intro to our "server" ... The F1 rig is on the bottom shelf and now has a Zalman cpu cooler on the 10556 x6, a 9800GT, and a GTX460 I just got and he's hard at work making roughly 25k ppd. He's hooked up to the 19" Dell monitor via a KVM.
> 
> Also attached to the KVM is our server, which is sideways behind the monitor. See the surprise above and behind the monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first talked about our server in this thread when someone was worried about needing a server rack or cabinet for his home NAS. This box has a AMD Phenom II 9550 X4 on ASUS M3N78-VM motherboard with 6G DDR2 RAM in an ancient SuperMicro case. This server runs 2 active virtual machines and serves our RAID to the business. One of the VMs is our internal webserver (for employess and for development) as well as running a cron that is essential to our business process. Another VM hosts a postgres database that serves our accounting.
> 
> Yes, that is an Ikea cabinet that was left abandoned in the business space that I'm renting now! We cut out sections on the back and top with 4x fans in each moving air through the cabinet. We also put it on casters. The quad outlet for this case are 2 dedicated 115V 20A circuits shared with nothing else.
> 
> That Supermicro server case initially housed my AMD K6-2 3D Now! windows 2000 box that I used for my desktop at work from 2000 until ... 2004? 05? It's purpose is to hold the components and not cause me to have to stop working to work on it. I open it up and dust it out every year or two. Smiley face is the power button. 3.5" drive is disconnected... Just didn't bother to remove it. Notice how thick the aluminum plate is. It was scrap laying in the shop at the time ... it happened to meet the dimensional needs we were looking for ... depth for HDD, width for 2 fans + 4 HDDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the good stuff... pretty decent motherboard that I picked up at Fry's and has integrated hdmi video (didn't even notice until this year). It's got 6G of DDR2 RAM. The two SSDs are in a RAID fed from the motherboard. The PCIe card is a raid controller. PCI card is a gigbit ethernet adapter; one cable is split out from the firewall, the other to our network. All the drives were inside the case until we noticed they are hot as hades. ... so we routed the cabling out the back of the case and have the drives bolted to an aluminum plate with fans blowing across them. Copper plates on top are for more cooling and extra stability. OS is ubuntu server. 9.04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Chris.. The see through Server is actually quite Cool and not BUM Worthy.

But the other one .. that is straight out of the centerfold for ugly magazine.. Thanks for the submission.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11938418*
> Chris.. The see through Server is actually quite Cool and not BUM Worthy.
> 
> But the other one .. that is straight out of the centerfold for ugly magazine.. Thanks for the submission.


I have to agree. Unless some ugly shots are presented of the server, it is too pretty









It's nice to finally see some entries though


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;8734659*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polyurethan Foam Case


doesn't count because it never POST'ed...


----------



## Liighthead

^ hahaha proably forgot 2 plug in somethin.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s_stahl02;9338676*


Mission accomplished.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj;11946585*
> Mission accomplished.


Thanks for the trip down memory lane.. look for the next contest on the second sunday in Feb.


----------



## blackbalt89

I wonder if that range is powered by overclocked Quad SLI 480's.


----------



## alancsalt

This isn't an entry, just the kind of pic you might get a laugh out of....


----------



## Colt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11994623*
> This isn't an entry, just the kind of pic you might get a laugh out of....


Lol, that should be WC Loop FAIL.


----------



## custommadename

That's seriously awesome! Sort of too ridiculous, but still it's awesome!


----------



## Johnny Guitar




----------



## blooder11181

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=3904

compaq deskpro 6350 sff
pentium 2 350mhz
384mb pc100
geforce 2 mx 32mb pci
soundblaster 64 GOLD isa

working 100% on windows me

next rig in a few hours


----------



## blooder11181

J-571b socket 7
CYRIX 6x86MX PR200
2x32mb edo
voodoo 3 2000 16mb pci
sound blaster 64 awe isa
intel pro 100 pci Ethernet
samsung dvd ide
seagate hd 10gb ata

windows me










more pics
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=4025


----------



## Enigma8750

That is so Cool.. A Cyrix build with a Voodoo card.. Wow that is ready for the Smithsonian. 
Love it..




























This is my favorite.


----------



## R00ST3R

I'm working on something as we speak, that may indeed, cause damage to the to teeth in the rear of mouth. Charlie Sheen may refer to it as epic, but those in know, will be nauseated


----------



## blooder11181

what about this










more pics
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=4024

apple Macintosh LC


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz;8737294*


Hawt.


----------



## rfjunkie

I worked on this machine last Sunday.

I built it for someone at work about 2 years ago and it sat in a house with 2 people that smoke constantly...

Look what happens....

Believe it or not, The thing still runs.

I ended up spending about 3 to 4 hours cleaning it up before I could do any upgrades to the thing for the guy.

I almost said your on your own on this one.


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfjunkie;12786835*
> I worked on this machine last Sunday.
> 
> I built it for someone at work about 2 years ago and it sat in a house with 2 people that smoke constantly...
> 
> Look what happens....
> 
> Believe it or not, The thing still runs.
> 
> I ended up spending about 3 to 4 hours cleaning it up before I could do any upgrades to the thing for the guy.
> 
> I almost said your on your own on this one.


That is a total horror show, how they didn't burn the house down with that I have no idea.


----------



## zzM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfjunkie;12786835*
> I worked on this machine last Sunday.
> 
> I built it for someone at work about 2 years ago and it sat in a house with 2 people that smoke constantly...
> 
> Look what happens....
> 
> Believe it or not, The thing still runs.
> 
> I ended up spending about 3 to 4 hours cleaning it up before I could do any upgrades to the thing for the guy.
> 
> I almost said your on your own on this one.


I worked on a computer for friends of mine that do the same. The PSU was so full of of a combination of cigarette tar and pet hair that it would overheat and shutdown. Not fun cleaning it out. Surprised it still worked.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom;12786874*
> That is a total horror show, how they didn't burn the house down with that I have no idea.


That says a lot about the parts that were used in the machine.... OCZ 700 Watt PSU, ASUS P5Q-SE2, Intel Q9400, PNY GF9600GT, 4GB OCZ PC8500 are most of the specs on that machine...

The heat spreaders were starting to come off of the memory too.


----------



## Markeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12786699*
> Hawt.


The image is a fake, I think. That's a Slot 1 board without a CPU in it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12776799*
> what about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics
> http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=4024
> 
> apple Macintosh LC


I loved my LC 68040 Mac with a 280 mb scsi hard drive, that I had.. It was during the intel 486 years and this lasted me until until my Intel Pentium 3 500. I moved up big time with that giant and paid 2500.00 for it all. It lasted me until I bought my first Phenom 9600 and my current Motherboard.


----------



## blooder11181

need to repair the psu


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfjunkie;12786835*
> I worked on this machine last Sunday.
> 
> I built it for someone at work about 2 years ago and it sat in a house with 2 people that smoke constantly...
> 
> Look what happens....
> 
> Believe it or not, The thing still runs.
> 
> I ended up spending about 3 to 4 hours cleaning it up before I could do any upgrades to the thing for the guy.
> 
> I almost said your on your own on this one.


Yuck, I'm surprised it worked at all.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Just Imagine what smoking does to your Lungs..*


----------



## Enigma8750

Friends don't Let PERV's get close to their computer parts..


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Friends don't Let PERV's get close to their computer parts..











Wonder what happens when the optical drive spins up


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R00ST3R*


Wonder what happens when the optical drive spins up
























its 7up time


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*




















*Just Imagine what smoking does to your Lungs..*


it's like smoking 9000 cigarettes
or

ashes to ashes dust to dust


----------



## Enigma8750

It is LENT of Course.. Maybe he got his ashes on Wednesday 3 weeks ago..


----------



## Pendulum

Not sure if this was posted previously. This just looks delicious!


----------



## Enigma8750

This computer quite possibly ate a cat.!!!!!

I don't recognize this ball of fur.. I think you have a original,.. Very... uh.. Disturbing..

Bet it wouldn't start due to overheating and the bios shutting it down.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


it's like smoking 9000 cigarettes
or

ashes to ashes dust to dust


I like the tag that you put on that picture!!! Im going to show that to the owner of the PC.

He ought to get a kick out of it..... Maybe.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfjunkie;12823009*
> I like the tag that you put on that picture!!! Im going to show that to the owner of the PC.
> 
> He ought to get a kick out of it..... Maybe.


ops vacuum cleaner its the word sorry


----------



## Enigma8750

Actually with that computer.... I would take it in the yard, take off all the panels and blow it out with a *Gas powered leaf Blower*.. That has always worked for me.. just make sure your standing up wind from it so you don't die of suffication.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Actually with that computer I would take it in the yard and take off all the panels and blow it out with a Gas powered leaf Blower.. That has always worked for me.. just make sure your standing up wind from it so you don't die of suffication.











Thats way to funny!! I've been sending the owner of the PC the links to all the comments that have been made on this thread.


----------



## blooder11181

i adopted a imac g3 233
some one add 64mb sdram sodimm
upgrades i did - 40gb ide using os 9.2.2


----------



## Enigma8750

Actually I did find this BUM quite appealing at the time.. IT was cool.. Now they are 40 dollars at the thrift store. I should build a Micro ATX Hackintosh out of one. And put a 300 Gb Raptor in it.


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12872230*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I did find this BUM quite appealing at the time.. IT was cool.. Now they are 40 dollars at the thrift store. I should build a Micro ATX Hackintosh out of one. And put a 300 Gb Raptor in it.


Oddly, I'm sitting next to one right now, they look better in the advert, and that's not saying much.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid;12875699*
> Oddly, I'm sitting next to one right now, they look better in the advert, and that's not saying much.
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/8482/imag0130hm.jpg


Oh my, no wrist support. That desk makes me cringe.


----------



## oedstlych

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12802244*
> it's like smoking 9000 cigarettes
> or
> 
> ashes to ashes dust to dust


I saw something like this when I worked at CompUSA back in the day. Came off of a dairy farm evidently so it smelt like fertilizer. We also had another customer bring in a roach motel... lol... I think that was the only time I chewed out a customer..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid;12875699*
> Oddly, I'm sitting next to one right now, they look better in the advert, and that's not saying much.


That looks so Cool Sitting there. Sorry to say but I have no BUM here. Beautiful, and Unique. Artful and Conspicuous.

That would be a BUAC.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oedstlych;12875756*
> I saw something like this when I worked at CompUSA back in the day. Came off of a dairy farm evidently so it smelt like fertilizer. We also had another customer bring in a roach motel... lol... I think that was the only time I chewed out a customer..


I had a lady bring me two computers that were not working. I opened them up and being a Ex Pest Control Tech from way back in the 90s I saw the tell tale signs of roach poop. They were colonizing in the middle of the 775 sockets and shorting out the Processor on one and the poop was shorting something on the other.

I saw no alternative. While I had never tried this technique before I thought what's the worse that could happen so, I cleaned both board with Castrol Super Clean, Running tap water and a brush. then I cleaned the back of the processor with a Tooth brush and alcohol. I dried them both with the hair dryer on High heat. Treated the rest of the case for German Roaches. Put the cases in the yard. Then the day after I blew out the whole case with a air compressor and put it all back together.. Ta Da!!! All was well and they worked normally and they are probably the only major appliances in her whole house that is now Roach proof.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12888610*
> I had a lady bring me two computers that were not working. I opened them up and being a Ex Pest Control Tech from way back in the 90s I saw the tell tale signs of roach poop. They were colonizing in the middle of the 775 sockets and shorting out the Processor on one and the poop was shorting something on the other.
> 
> I saw no alternative. While I had never tried this technique before I thought what's the worse that could happen so, I cleaned both board with Castrol Super Clean, Running tap water and a brush. then I cleaned the back of the processor with a Tooth brush and alcohol. I dried them both with the hair dryer on High heat. Treated the rest of the case for German Roaches. Put the cases in the yard. Then the day after I blew out the whole case with a air compressor and put it all back together.. Ta Da!!! All was well and they worked normally and they are probably the only major appliances in her whole house that is now Roach proof.


True story?


----------



## Lee Stevens

Erm, the above post is er nasty(horrible for non-uk slang people







) lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;12890144*
> True story?


Very true young man.. The funny thing is ... Afterwards the computers worked fine.. Of course after the buggers were gone.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee Stevens;12892403*
> Erm, the above post is er nasty(horrible for non-uk slang people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) lol.


In what way.. I know it is gross. And it is suppose to be.. This is the Butt Ugly thread and nothing is more butt ugly than dead roaches with excrement.


----------



## Lee Stevens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12898186*
> In what way.. I know it is gross. And it is suppose to be.. This is the Butt Ugly thread and nothing is more butt ugly than dead roaches with excrement.


I just think it's horrible because it wouldn't happen in the UK







- PS Nothing against any where else lol.


----------



## blooder11181

from all the family macs start from imac and powermac g3 bw and beyond are very good case designs
well the powermac g5 is good


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee Stevens*


I just think it's horrible because it wouldn't happen in the UK







- PS Nothing against any where else lol.


You don't get cockroaches in the UK?


----------



## Enigma8750

Are you kidding.. They came from there..


----------



## custommadename

I have a BUM to submit! Observe and panic as needed.

This is a folding PC I just put together. It has an Athlon64 4000 (single core) and 1GB of Patriot DDR600 running at 500MHz (2.7V 2.5-4-4-8) on an Asus A8R32-MVP Deluxe. The two cards are an nVidia 9600GT and an AMD/ATI Radeon HD 2600XT.

The case sat in my garage for about 5 years, and then I decided to throw out the old Pentium II with 160MB of memory and set up a folding PC. The motherboard standoffs only go out to the second set of holes, so the last standoff holes, in the hard drive/CD drive area, are upside-down standoffs with nuts so that while the board is elevated appropriately, it's not being held down in the last third.


----------



## TopFuel1471

May I present, Kendra.


----------



## mogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pringlecks;8737241*
> My Case...


is that a PC or a fridge ?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mogg*


is that a PC or a fridge ?


o m g

its pc................its fridge

no...its...........its.....................its

super bump for this great thread


----------



## Unknownm

e2160 open rig










dual pentium 3 with ati 3650 agp 8x (4x)


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


I worked on this machine last Sunday.

I built it for someone at work about 2 years ago and it sat in a house with 2 people that smoke constantly...

Look what happens....

Believe it or not, The thing still runs.

I ended up spending about 3 to 4 hours cleaning it up before I could do any upgrades to the thing for the guy.

I almost said your on your own on this one.


Oh my goodness! That's disgusting! I *would have* said that (that he was on his own), and I say this because I imagine what it was like for you to clean it. I've cleaned one like that before (just not nearly as bad).

I've cleaned my younger step-brother's PC before (which used to be an Antec 300 PC). It was the same story, he smokes really frequently, and with friends, in a very small room where the door and/or window is often closed (that's why), and he doesn't do PC cleaning maintenance. It was only about a quarter or a third as bad as the one you posted, yet that was still bad enough for me. I don't charge him for it (being he's family and the PC was gifted to him by me), but I told him no more for him, only for the rest of the family, because it's disgusting.

The "dust" (if you want to call it that) is only half of the problem. The smell and stickiness of everything is the other half.

I will much quicker clean out something even ten times as worse as the picture you posted if it's natural dust. I have no problem with that. Smoking dust like that? Forget it. I suppose the picture above about cockroaches is also one I wouldn't tough. Ew. Normal dust doesn't put me off, but animals, smoke dust, food, etc., all of that does.


----------



## blooder11181

OMG LETS GET THIS THREAD START AGAIN THIS YEAR.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> OMG LETS GET THIS THREAD START AGAIN THIS YEAR.


1) You really just revived a thead that has been dead for a year and a half?

2) I'll have to go open up some of my aunt's and uncle's PCs and take pics, I'm sure they look like the ones above...


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*
> 
> Oh..God..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What compelled them to make that UGLY BUM of a Case.. I swear, ASUS needs to stick to motherboards and not make anything else. THEY SUCK at everything except Motherboards.


I bought one of these from Best Buy CG5290. Still using the i7 920 from it. But I like the case, wish it was all black though...


----------



## nihlius

Oh boy, BUMs incoming on my part. This is the box PC that I ran for one summer a few years back after I sold my Raidmax Smilodon and was looking for a better case. It actually ran pretty well......Yes, it ran Crysis. Kind of.

Specs:

Phenom II X4 925 2.8GHz
8GB DDR3 1600 RipJaws X
XFX Radeon HD 5750
550W Raidmax PSU
stock HSF
1TB WD Blue 7200RPM
1x 25" Hanns-G HZ251
1x NEC 15"....thing


----------



## xzarth

Let me introduce you to my PC. Not only is it ugly, but it's impractical as well.

I might post some more pictures highlighting some of the "features" tomorrow


----------



## nihlius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzarth*
> 
> Let me introduce you to my PC. Not only is it ugly, but it's impractical as well.
> 
> I might post some more pictures highlighting some of the "features" tomorrow


....The feet......holy **** the feet.

WHYYYYYYY.


----------



## aHumanBeing

next time I stop by my parents house i'll take a few pics of the BUMS I made from old dells and hps by putting them in custom cases.


----------



## CDA441

This is my BUM:




actually, was...
Now it looks like this:


Still ugly, but so what


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDA441*
> 
> This is my BUM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, was...
> Now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> Still ugly, but so what


First time I have seen somebody paint a case beige


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE*
> 
> First time I have seen somebody paint a case beige


No joke, who chooses to pain a case beige!? Crazy!


----------



## Artikbot

My first custom watercooled PC


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Mu BUM submission; 
The side panel doesn't go on.. And check this out; Blue LED with a Beige case!!!


----------



## CDA441

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> No joke, who chooses to pain a case beige!? Crazy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE*
> 
> First time I have seen somebody paint a case beige


It is actually white







(stupid lights and camera make it look beige)


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> My first custom watercooled PC


That is so awesomely terrible that it is great! Nicely done!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDA441*
> 
> It is actually white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stupid lights and camera make it look beige)


That makes way more sense!


----------



## lurker2501

This thread needs moar rice


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> This thread needs moar rice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


And that is certainly rice! Just wondering is that an Apevia case? I have an old X-Cruiser2 that I've torn apart and used for parts, but the gauges look similar.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> And that is certainly rice! Just wondering is that an Apevia case? I have an old X-Cruiser2 that I've torn apart and used for parts, but the gauges look similar.


It's Frontier, quite a rare brand these days I think.


----------



## AlderonnX

Ok, I'll bite...







Early work of mine.. I did not pick the colors


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Wow...I haven't seen this thread since I joined the site...takes me back! Really cool to see this get necro'd. If only I had some good BUM pics of my own. I don't think I can even touch some of these pics.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Ok, I'll bite...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early work of mine.. I did not pick the colors


Wow, those colors are a bit...out there! LOL! Nice submission.


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Wow, those colors are a bit...out there! LOL! Nice submission.


I have more...





And the UGLYist case I ever cut apart..




I will go take more tomorrow. I have 20+ old cases upstairs.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Wow, those colors are a bit...out there! LOL! Nice submission.
> 
> 
> 
> I have more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the UGLYist case I ever cut apart..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go take more tomorrow. I have 20+ old cases upstairs.
Click to expand...

I have the same power supply as that one did it perhaps come out of a old acer?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eclipsis

Subbed! loving this thread ^_^


----------



## Angrybutcher

Oh god. Electrical tape round cables. I still have a few of those in my cabinet....IDE ones too


----------



## Lynchie

This is just too good


----------



## PurdueBoy

First pc I ever bought. Lots of lawn mowing and snow shoveling. The thing was a borderline hotplate, used to fill a tuberware container with ice water and set it on the side of the pc just to keep it cool. At the time I thought it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## blooder11181

what do you guys think of this mix


----------



## Lefik




----------



## Phantatsy

I've always hated Alienware computers.


----------

